# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى المسابقات الثقافية >  >  اختيار من متعدد ...

## صفآء الروح

** 
*صباحكم \ مسائكم معطر بالورد والجوري*
*كيفكم جميعاً* 
*ان شاء الله بخير وصحة وعافية*
*مسابقتنا الجديدة واضحة من العنوان*
*اسئلة اختيار من متعدد* 
 

*يعني كل سؤال عليه بحط معاه اختيارات وانتو تختاروا الإجابة الصحيحة*
*يالله نبدأ مع اول سؤال* 

*السؤال الأول:* 

*متى منحت جائزة نوبل لأول مرة؟*
*1900 م*
*1901 م*
*1903 م*
*1904 م*



*بالتوفيق للجميع*
*تقبلوا خالص تحياتي*
*دمتم بخير*
**

----------

إبتسام السهم (11-13-2010)

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الاختيار الثاني اتوقع
1901م ..
بالتوفيق للجميع ..
والله يعطيك العافية نهوض على هيك مسابقات حلوة ..
موفقة يارب ..

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

اهليييين نهوض
ان شاءالله الجواب
1901 م

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*صباااح الورد*
*مسااابقه حلوووة*
*تسلمييين نهوض*
*اقول سنة 1901*
*ان شاء الله صح*
*دمتي بوود*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> الاختيار الثاني اتوقع
> 1901م ..
> بالتوفيق للجميع ..
> والله يعطيك العافية نهوض على هيك مسابقات حلوة ..
> 
> موفقة يارب ..



*هلا هموس غناتي*
*جوابك صح* 
*تم التقييم*
*الله يوفقش يارب*
*ما انحرم من مشاركتك*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> اهليييين نهوض
> ان شاءالله الجواب
> 1901 م



* أهلين دموع* 
*جوابك صحيح* 
*الله يوفقش يارب*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *صباااح الورد*
> *مسااابقه حلوووة*
> *تسلمييين نهوض*
> *اقول سنة 1901*
> *ان شاء الله صح*
> *دمتي بوود*



 *مساء الفل شذوي*
*الأحلى هو تشجيعك غناتي*
*الله يسلمش يارب*
*وجوابح صح غناتي*
*الله يوفقش يارب*
*تقبلي خالص تحياتي*
*دمتي بسعدة*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السؤال الثاني:*
*- ماذا يعني الكومنولث ؟
1) مجموعة الدول التي بينها اتفاقيات تجاريه؟
2) مجموعة الدول التي تحكمها بريطانيا؟
3) مجموعة الدول التي كانت تحت الحمايه البريطانيه؟
4) مجموعة الدول التي تتحدث الانجليزيه بللهجه البريطانيه؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

السلام عليكم ...
اجابتي :
3) مجموعة الدول التي كانت تحت الحمايه البريطانيه
الله يعطيكِ العاافيه نهووضتي ..
دمتي بجمال روحكِ...

----------


## صفآء الروح

> السلام عليكم ...
> 
> اجابتي :
> 3) مجموعة الدول التي كانت تحت الحمايه البريطانيه
> الله يعطيكِ العاافيه نهووضتي ..
> 
> دمتي بجمال روحكِ...



* وعليكم السلام والرحمة*
*دائما متميزة شذوي القمر*
*الله يوفقش يارب* 
*ويعطيش ربي الف عافية*
*ما انحرم منك يارب*
*تقبلي خاالص تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*ما هي المدينة التي ينزل في شرقيها عيسى بن مريم عليه السلام في آخر الزمان؟؟؟

- القدس..

- إيليا..

- دمشق..

- المدينة المنورة...*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ان شاء الله  ،،،*
*دمشق ..*
*موفقه عزيزتي نهضة ،،،*
*دمتي بوود،،،*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

يمكن القدس
موفقين لكل خير وصلاح

----------


## حساسه بزياده

> *ما هي المدينة التي ينزل في شرقيها عيسى بن مريم عليه السلام في آخر الزمان؟؟؟*
> 
> *- القدس..* 
> *- إيليا..* 
> *- دمشق..* 
> *- المدينة المنورة...*



 .

----------


## ليلاس

فكرة حلوة خيتووو موفقة يا ربـــــ

و جوابي ,,,,

دمشق

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *ان شاء الله ،،،*
> *دمشق ..*
> *موفقه عزيزتي نهضة ،،،*
> *دمتي بوود،،،*



 *جوابك صح*
*وبراااااااافوووو عليك ياشذوي*
*الله يعطيش الف عافية غناتي*
*ما انحرم منك يارب*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير وسعادة*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> يمكن القدس
> موفقين لكل خير وصلاح



* للأسف جوابك غلط*
*الله يعطيش الف عافية*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *ما هي المدينة التي ينزل في شرقيها عيسى بن مريم عليه السلام في آخر الزمان؟؟؟*
> 
> 
> *- القدس..*
> 
> 
> *- إيليا..*
> 
> 
> ...



 *جوابك صح حساسة*
*الله يوفقش يارب*
*ما انحرم منك*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> فكرة حلوة خيتووو موفقة يا ربـــــ
> 
> و جوابي ,,,,
> 
> دمشق



* تسلمي غناتي*
*جوابك صحيح*
*الله يوفقش يارب*
*ما انحرم منك ولا من مشاركتك*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السؤال الجديد:
متى دخلت الاعلانات في الصحف؟
- 1816 م
- 1826 م
- 1836 م
- 1846 م* 

*بالتوفيق للجميع*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سنة 1836*

----------


## ليلاس

1826م

----------


## كبرياء

طرحـ حلوو نهووضه ..!
أن شآلله الجآيآت أنـآ الأسبق .. 
سلآمي

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *سنة 1836*



* جوابك صح شذى غناتي*
*الله يوفقش يارب*
*سيتم التقييم*
*ماا نحرم منك يارب*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> 1826م



 *للأسف ليلاس غناتي*
*جوابك خطأ حاولي مرة ثانية*
*ولا تحرميني من مشاركتك* 
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> طرحـ حلوو نهووضه ..!
> أن شآلله الجآيآت أنـآ الأسبق .. 
> سلآمي



* الأحلى هو مرورك غناتي*
*ان شاء الله تكوني ها المرة انتي الأولى*
*الف شكر لش على المرور*
*ما انحرم منك يارب*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السؤال الجديد:*
*ما اسم الشاعر "الفرزدق" الحقيقي؟* 
*- الحارث بن سعيد الحمداني..* 
*- إسماعيل بن القاسم بن سويد العنزي...*

*- همام بن غالب بن صعصعة...* 
*- أبو إسحاق الحويني...*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

صباح الورد نهضة ..
اخبارش غناتي ..؟
اجابتي هي /
همام بن غالب بن صعصعة .
ربي يعطيكِ الف عاافيه..
ودي لكِ..

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

- همام بن غالب بن صعصعة...

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

الفرزدق هو همام بن غالب بن صعصعة الدارمي
 التميمي وكنيته أبو فراس

----------


## ابو طارق

*الجواب هو* 
*همام بن غالب بن صعصعة*
*ويجب على كل شيعي موالي ان يعرف من هو الفرزدق*  
*وهو المشهور في قصيدته الخالدة في حق الامام*
* (( علي بن الحسين بن علي زين العابدين))*
* عليهم السلام*  
*هذا الذي تعرف البطحاء وطأته ... * والبيت يعرفه والحل والحرم ... هذا ابن خير عباد الله كلهم ... * هذا التقي النقي الطاهر العلم*

----------


## ليلاس

- همام بن غالب بن صعصعة...

----------


## صفآء الروح

> صباح الورد نهضة ..
> اخبارش غناتي ..؟
> اجابتي هي /
> همام بن غالب بن صعصعة .
> ربي يعطيكِ الف عاافيه..
> ودي لكِ..



 *صباح الفل والياسمين غناتي*
*الحمدلله كتر خير الله*
*محتاجين دعواتكم*
*جوابش صح يالغلا شذوي*
*الله يعطيش الف عافية*
*ربي ما يحرمني منك* 
*تقبلي خالص تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> - همام بن غالب بن صعصعة...



 *جوابك صحيح عشوقة*
*الله يعطيش الف عافية*
*ما انحرم منك يارب*
*تم التقييم*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> الفرزدق هو همام بن غالب بن صعصعة الدارمي
> التميمي وكنيته أبو فراس



*جوابك صحيح دموعة*
*الله يعطيش الف عافية*
*ما انحرم منك يارب*
*تم التقييم*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *الجواب هو* 
> 
> *همام بن غالب بن صعصعة*
> *ويجب على كل شيعي موالي ان يعرف من هو الفرزدق*  
> *وهو المشهور في قصيدته الخالدة في حق الامام*
> *(( علي بن الحسين بن علي زين العابدين))*
> *عليهم السلام*  
> 
> *هذا الذي تعرف البطحاء وطأته ... * والبيت يعرفه والحل والحرم ... هذا ابن خير عباد الله كلهم ... * هذا التقي النقي الطاهر العلم*



*جوابك صحيح والدي العزيز*
*الله يعطيك الف عافية*
*ربي ما يحرمني منك*
*تم التقييم*
*تقبل خالص تحياتي*
*دمت بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> - همام بن غالب بن صعصعة...



*جوابك صحيح ليلاس*
*الله يعطيش الف عافية*
*ما انحرم منك يارب*
*تم التقييم*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السؤال الجديد:*
*من مكتشف الضغط الدموي (ضغط الدم)
- ستيف اوستن
- ستيف هايلز
- ابن النفيس
- ابن الهيثم*

*تحياتي للجميع*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

ستيفن هايلز

----------


## شذى الزهراء

ستيفن هايلز

----------


## همس الصمت

> *السؤال الجديد:*
> 
> *من مكتشف الضغط الدموي (ضغط الدم)*
> *- ستيف اوستن*
> *- ستيف هايلز*
> *- ابن النفيس*
> *- ابن الهيثم* 
> 
> *تحياتي للجميع*



 
يعطيك العافية نهوض ..

----------


## ليلاس

ستيف هايلز

يسلمووووووا

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

*السلام عليكم*

*الصراحة كنت راح جاوب ابن لانفيس لعلمي انه اكتشف الدورة الدموية الصغرى ..*

*ابن الهيثم تبع بصريات واوستنكانه مصارع.. والثاني ما عمري سمعت فيه*

*بس.... يوم سويت بحث غوغلي<< اعتراف بالغش ...*

*طلع الجواب بريستلي* 

*وما ادري ... بس اعتمد ابن النفيس<< احساس<< تدري غلط*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> ستيفن هايلز



* إجابة صحيحة*
*الله يوفقش يارب* 
*تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> ستيفن هايلز



* إجابة صحيحة*
*الله يوفقش يارب* 
*تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> يعطيك العافية نهوض ..



* إجابة صحيحة*
*الله يوفقش يارب* 
*تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *السلام عليكم*
> 
> *الصراحة كنت راح جاوب ابن لانفيس لعلمي انه اكتشف الدورة الدموية الصغرى ..* 
> *ابن الهيثم تبع بصريات واوستنكانه مصارع.. والثاني ما عمري سمعت فيه* 
> *بس.... يوم سويت بحث غوغلي<< اعتراف بالغش ...* 
> *طلع الجواب بريستلي*  
> 
> *وما ادري ... بس اعتمد ابن النفيس<< احساس<< تدري غلط*



*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*ياهلا مناجاة غناتي*
*حتى غوغل ما نفعش* 
*اجابتش غلط* 
*الأجابة هي ستيف هايلز
يالله خيرها في غيرها*
*الله يعطيش الف عافية*
*وربي ما يحرمني منك*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*
*الجواب هو *

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم* 
*متى تم إكتشاف الديناميت؟*
*- 1922م*
*- 1866م*
*- 1856م*
*- 1863م*
 
*بالتوفيق للجميع*

----------


## ابو طارق

*تم اكتشاف الديناميت* 

* سنة 1866 م*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

سنة 1866م

----------


## ليلاس

- 1866م

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *تم اكتشاف الديناميت* 
> 
> 
> *سنة 1866 م*



 *إجابة صحيحة*
*الله يعطيك الف عافية*
*تم التقييم*
*تقبل تحياتي*
*دمت بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> سنة 1866م



 *إجابة صحيحة*
*الله يعطيك الف عافية*
*تم التقييم*
*تقبل تحياتي*
*دمت بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> - 1866م



 *إجابة صحيحة*
*الله يعطيك الف عافية*
*تم التقييم*
*تقبل تحياتي*
*دمت بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السؤال الجديد:
من هو صاحب قصة "دعاء الكروان"*
*
- نجيب محفوظ
- طه حسين
- محمد حسنين هيكل
**- محمد امين*

*تحياتي للجميع*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*الاديب طه حسين*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

طه حسين

----------


## عنيده

طه حسين

----------


## ابو طارق

*الأديب طه حسين – عميد الأدب العربي –

الأعمى الذي تحدى المبصرين*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

*السلام عليكم*

*ونحنا مع القوم.... الاديب طه حسين*

----------


## ليلاس

طه حسين ..

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*
*اجابة صحيحة للجميع*
*الله يعطيكم الف عافية*
*تم التقييم*
*تقبلوا تحياتي*
*دمتم بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السؤال الجديد:*
*ماهي ثاني دولة في العالم في انتاج البن (القهوة) بعد البرازيل؟*
* 
- كولومبيا
- الاكوادور
- اليمن
- فنزويلا*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

كولومبيا
تسلميين نهضه ع جهودكِ الرائعه
دمتي بعين الله

----------


## ابو طارق

ماهي ثاني دولة في العالم في انتاج البن (القهوة) بعد البرازيل؟

- كولومبيا
*- الاكوادور
- اليمن
- فنزويلا* 
*كولمبيا ثاني اكبر منتج للبن في العالم*

----------


## ليلاس

كولومبيا

----------


## عنيده

السلااام ..

كولومبيا ..

----------


## صفآء الروح

*اجابة صحيحة*
*شذى الزهراء*
*ابو طارق*
*ليلاس*
*عنيدة*
*تم التقييم*
*تقبلوا تحياتي*
*دمتم بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*سؤال جديد:**
- من هي الدولةالاوروبية التي يعني اسمها النحاس؟

1) اليونان
2) قبرص
3) المانيا
4) النمسا*

*تحياتي للجميع*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> *سؤال جديد:*
> 
> *- من هي الدولةالاوروبية التي يعني اسمها النحاس؟*
> *1) اليونان*
> *2) قبرص*
> *3) المانيا*
> *4) النمسا* 
> 
> *تحياتي للجميع*



آهلييين نهوض ..
ماننحرم من جهودك الطيبه..
دمتي بحمى الرحمن..

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

2) قبرص

----------


## ابو طارق

*تشير بعض الحفريات و الوثائق إلى أن جزيرة**قبرص** إحدى الجزر الماهولة بالسكان منذ الالف السادس قبل الميلاد و ان قبرص ارتبطت بعلاقات مختلفة مع حضارات* *البحر المتوسط** منذ آلاف الثانى قبل الميلاد . و ان الجزيرة كان لها علاقات تجارية في آلاف الثانى قبل الميلاد مع* *مصر** و* *سوريا** تتمثل في تصدير* *النحاس** الذى تمتلى به اراضى الجزيرة.*

----------


## ليلاس

قبرص ..

----------


## عنيده

قبرص ..

----------


## صفآء الروح

*اجابة صحيحة للجميع*
*الله يعطيكم الف عافية* 
*وربي ما ما يحرمني منكم*
*تقبلوا تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السؤال جديد:*


*- ماهى الدولة الاوروبية التى ليس لها جيش* ؟

*1) النمسا*
*2) ايطاليا*
*3) سويسرا*
*4) ايطاليا*
 

*تحياتي للجميع*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سويسرا لانها عضوة في الأتحاد الاوروبي فالأتحاد الاوروبي يحميها*

----------


## ابو طارق

*سويسرا  وبدون اي تحفظ*

*وللمعلومية انها بدون جيش منذ*

*زمن طويل وتعتمد سياسة الحياد*

*ابو طارق*

----------


## عنيده

سويسرا ..

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

الدوله الاوروبيه التى ليس لها جيش هى سويسرا

----------


## ورده محمديه

> *السؤال جديد:*
> 
> 
> 
> *- ماهى الدولة الاوروبية التى ليس لها جيش* ؟
> 
> 
> *1) النمسا*
> *2) ايطاليا*
> ...



 سويسرا

----------


## صفآء الروح

*اجابة صحيحة للجميع*
*الله يعطيكم الف عافية*
*ما انحرم منكم يارب*
*تقبلوا تحياتي*
*دمتم بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السؤال جديد:*



*- من هو مخترع جدول الضرب؟؟
*

*1-روتنجن.
2-لوكونيو.
3-فيثاغورس.
4-ادوارد جينر.
*  

*تحياتي للجميع*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

فيثاغورس..

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

فيثاغورث هو مخترع جدول الضرب

----------


## ابو طارق

*- من هو مخترع جدول الضرب؟؟
*


*1-روتنجن.
2-لوكونيو.
*3-فيثاغورس.
*4-ادوارد جينر.*

----------


## ليلاس

فيثاغورس

----------


## صفآء الروح

*إجابة صحيح للجميع*
*الله يعطيكم الف عافية* 
*وربي ما يحرمني منكم*
*تقبلوا تحياتي*
*دمتم بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السؤال الجديد:*

*- في أي عام هجري تم تحويل القبلة من المسجد اﻷقصى إلى الكعبة ؟* 

*1) سنة 1 هـ*
*2) سنة 2 هـ*
*3) سنة 3 هـ*
*4) سنة 5 هـ*

*تحياتي للجميع*

----------


## حساسه بزياده

الثانيه؟؟

----------


## ابو طارق

في أي عام هجري تم تحويل القبلة من المسجد اﻷقصى إلى الكعبة ؟ 

*1) سنة 1 هـ*
*2) سنة 2 هـ*
*3) سنة 3 هـ*
*4) سنة 5 هـ*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*في السنه2 للهجرة*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

2) سنة 2 هـ

----------


## مكسورة خاطر

السنة 2 هـ

----------


## صفآء الروح

*إجابة صحيحة للجميع*
*الله يعطيكم الف عافية*
*وربي ما يحرمني منكم*
*تقبلوا خالص تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السؤال الجديد:* 
*-* *من هو أول من زار بيت الله الحرام من البحر ؟* 
*1) إبريهام*
*2) يونس*
*3) آدم*
*4) نوح عليهما السلام جميعا*

----------


## سرى

النبي نوح عليه السلام

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*النبي نوح عليه السلام*

----------


## ابو طارق

*-* *من هو أول من زار بيت الله الحرام من البحر ؟* 

*1) إبريهام*
*2) يونس*
*3) آدم*
*4) نوح عليه السلام*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

4) نبي الله نوح عليه السلام

----------


## ليلاس

النبي نـــــــوح عليه السلام ..

----------


## ورده محمديه

> *السؤال الجديد:*
> 
> *-* *من هو أول من زار بيت الله الحرام من البحر ؟* 
> *1) إبريهام*
> *2) يونس*
> *3) آدم*
> 
> *4) نوح عليهما السلام جميعا*




* 4) نوح عليه السلام*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*إجابة صحيحة للجميع*
*الله يعطيكم الف عافية*
*وربي ما يحرمني منكم*
*تقبلوا تحياتي*
*دمتم بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السؤال الجديد:*

* - الجهاز الهضمي والجهاز التناسلي والقلب للحشره توجد كلها في؟
1) ذيلها
2) بطنها
3) اجنحتها
4) ارجلها*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

آهلا عزيزتي ..
اجابتي 2/ بطنها ..
والله يعطيج العاافيه..
دمتي بعين الله..

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

2) بطنها

----------


## ابو طارق

*ارجوا  التوضيح  اي  نوع من الحشرات  هو المقصود*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *ارجوا التوضيح اي نوع من الحشرات هو المقصود*



 *المقصود هو جميع انواع الحشرات*
*ليس نوع محدد*

----------


## ليلاس

والله ما عندي أي فكرة

بس أقرب احتمال 


.. بطنها ..

----------


## صفآء الروح

*اجابة صحيحة* 
*شذى الزهراء*
*دمعة طفلة يتيمه*
*ليلاس*
*الله يعطيكم الف عافية*
*تم التقييم*
*تقبلوا تحياتي*
*دمتم بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السؤال الجديد:*

*ما هو الذهب الأبيض؟

- السكر..

- الملح..

- القطن..

- الحليب..
*

----------


## ابو طارق

> *السؤال الجديد:*
> 
> 
> 
> *ما هو الذهب الأبيض؟* 
> *- السكر..* 
> *- الملح..* 
> *- القطن..*
> 
> *- الحليب..*



 
*القطن هو الذهب الابيض وخلال وجودي منذ اسبوعين في مدينة حلب شاهدت مهرجان الذهب الابيض* 


*ارجوا ان يكون الجواب صحيح*

*مع كل تقدير ابنتي* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ليلاس

أتوقع القطن

ربي يعطيك العافية نهوض ع المجهود المبدول

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

- القطن..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

القطن ان شاء الله 
مع الجماعه ..

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

*السلام عليكم*

*مع انو شاكة في الملح*


*بس مع الجماعة*

*القطن*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*
*اجابة صحيحة للجميع*
*الله يعطيكم الف عافية*
*وربي ما يحرمني منكم*
*تم التقييم*
*تقبلوا تحياتي*
*دمتم بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السؤال الجديد:*

*- ماهي آخر سورة نزلت من السور الطويلة ؟
**- البقرة 
- الأعراف 
- مريم
- المائدة*

----------


## ابو طارق

> *السؤال الجديد:*
> 
> *- ماهي آخر سورة نزلت من السور الطويلة ؟*
> *- البقرة* 
> *- الأعراف* 
> *- مريم*
> *- المائدة*



*هناك مراجع تقول سورة التوبة وهي غير موجودة من بين الخيارات*

*انا وضعت سورة المائدة لانها من بين الخيارات* 

*مع كل تقدير * 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

المائدة 

( اليوم أكملت لكم دينكم وأتممت عليكم نعمتي ورضيت لكم الاسلام دينا)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

سورة المائدة..

----------


## ليلاس

سورة المائدة

----------


## عنيده

المائده سمعت يقولون ..

----------


## صفآء الروح

*إجابة صحيحة للجميع*
*سورة المائدة*
*تم التقييم*
*الله يعطيكم الف عافية*
*وربي ما يحرمني منكم*
*تقبلوا تحياتي*
*دمتم بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*- ماهي اكثر مدينه فيها ناطحات سحاب في العالم ؟
نيويورك
طوكيو
بكين
كوالامبور
*

----------


## مكسورة خاطر

طوكيو

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

طوكيو

----------


## ابو طارق

ماهي اكثر مدينه فيها ناطحات سحاب في العالم 

*نيويورك
*

----------


## ليلاس

يمكن طوكيو

----------


## عنيده

طوكيو يمكن ..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

مرااحب نهووض
حبيت اشارك وياكم اليوم ...
طوكيو ،، ان شاء الله ..
الله يعطيكِ العافيه غلاي ..
دمتي بود..

----------


## صفآء الروح

*للأسف ما احد اجاب اجابة صحيحة الا ابو طارق*
*والأجابة هي زي ما قال نيويورك وليست طوكيو*





> ماهي اكثر مدينه فيها ناطحات سحاب في العالم 
> 
> *نيويورك*



* الله يعطيك الف عافية والدي العزيز* 
*وسيتم التقييم*
*تقبل تحياتي*
*دمت بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> مرااحب نهووض
> حبيت اشارك وياكم اليوم ...
> طوكيو ،، ان شاء الله ..
> الله يعطيكِ العافيه غلاي ..
> دمتي بود..



*ياهلا وغلا غناتي شذوي*
*ويش اخبارش؟؟*
*ان شاء الله تكوني بخير*
*للأسف الإجابة خطأ*
*الله يعطيش الف عافية غناتي*
*ربي يسعدش ويفرج همش*
*وربي ما يحرمني منك*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*س/ اضخم قلعه في العالم موجوده في مدينة
- براغ
- برلين
- القاهره
- اسطنبول
*

----------


## ABU A7MED

الجواب الاول 

براغ 

تحيتي ..~

----------


## ليلاس

برلين

----------


## ابو طارق

اضخم قلعه في العالم موجوده في مدينة
- براغ
- برلين
- القاهره
- اسطنبول
*بعد البحث  هناك  قلعتين  اسطنبول وبراغ*

*وساختار  اسطنبول*

----------


## ليلاس

ننتظر ..!

----------


## شذى الزهراء

قلعة براغ في جمهورية التشيك

----------


## صفآء الروح

*الأجابة الصحيحة هي براغ*
*الله يعطيكم الف عافية*
*وعساكم على القوة*
*ما انحرمن من روعة مشاركتكم جميعا*
*تقبلوا تحياتي*
*دمتم بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السؤال الجديد:*
*-  عرف الانسان الشمع لاول مره قبل
1) 2000 عام
2) 1750 عام
3) 1800 عام
4) 1900 عام*
*تحياتي لكم جميعا*

----------


## ابو طارق

> *السؤال الجديد:*
> 
> *- عرف الانسان الشمع لاول مره قبل*
> *1) 2000 عام*
> *2) 1750 عام*
> *3) 1800 عام*
> *4) 1900 عام*
> *تحياتي لكم جميعا*



*حسب البحث الذي توصلت له* 

* في اونتاريو  كندا عام 1800*

*ارجوا ان يكون صحيح* 

*مع كل تقدير* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## 7mammah

> *السؤال الجديد:*
> 
> *- عرف الانسان الشمع لاول مره قبل*
> *1) 2000 عام*
> *2) 1750 عام*
> *3) 1800 عام*
> *4) 1900 عام*
> *تحياتي لكم جميعا*





*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*مسابقه طعمه ولزوووزه من طعمونه زيك*

*ما انتبهتللها إلا دلحينا*

*وإن شاء الله الجواب صح* 

*يعطيش الله العافيه نهوووضه على المسابقه الجميله اللي تخلينا نبحث ونستفيد*

*حبي وتحياتي*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *حسب البحث الذي توصلت له* 
> 
> *في اونتاريو كندا عام 1800* 
> *ارجوا ان يكون صحيح*  
> *مع كل تقدير*  
> 
> *ابو طارق*



*مع الأسف والدي العزيز الأجابة خطأ*
*حاول مرة ثانية وان شاء الله تصيب*
*تحياتي لك*
*دمت بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> *مسابقه طعمه ولزوووزه من طعمونه زيك*
> 
> *ما انتبهتللها إلا دلحينا*
> 
> *وإن شاء الله الجواب صح* 
> 
> *يعطيش الله العافيه نهوووضه على المسابقه الجميله اللي تخلينا نبحث ونستفيد*
> ...



 *ياهلا بالعروسة القمر*
*الطعم هو وجودك في المسابقة وتنوريش لها*
*ويا خسارة الأجابة خطأ*
*يالله فكري من جديد وشوفي ويش يطلع الجواب*
*تحياتي لك يالغلا*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*نفس السؤال مرة ثانية*

*- عرف الانسان الشمع لاول مره قبل*
*1) 2000 عام*
*2) 1750 عام*
*3) 1900 عام*
 
*تحياتي لكم جميعا*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اهلين نهوووض
بتوكل على الله وبقول
2000عام
وان شااء الله صح..
ربي يعطيكِ العافيه غناااتي ..
وحشتييييني كتيييييييير..
دمتي بعين الله..

----------


## ابو طارق

* في ألمانيا قام بوستك عام 1750بوصف عملية إنتاج الشمع*

*وايضا  يقال  عام  1749*

----------


## 7mammah

> *نفس السؤال مرة ثانية*
> 
> 
> *- عرف الانسان الشمع لاول مره قبل*
> *1) 2000 عام*
> *2) 1750 عام*
> *3) 1900 عام*
> 
> 
> *تحياتي لكم جميعا*





*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*صبحش الله بالخير نهوووضتي*

*هاهههاه فشله والله*

*انحاول مره فانيه ليش لا*

*وجوابي في الإقتباس*

*تقبلي تحياتي وإعتزازي وفخري بيش يالقمر*

*دمتي متألقه*

----------


## ليلاس

1750 عـــــــــــــــــام

----------


## صفآء الروح

*الإجابة الصحيحة 2000*



> اهلين نهوووض
> بتوكل على الله وبقول
> 2000عام
> وان شااء الله صح..
> ربي يعطيكِ العافيه غناااتي ..
> وحشتييييني كتيييييييير..
> دمتي بعين الله..



*ياهلا غناتي شذى*
*اجابش صحيحة* 
*وسيتم التقييم*
*الله يعطيش الف عافية*
*وانتي كمان وحشتيتي كتيييييييييير*
*وان شاء الله تكوني بخير*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير* 




> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> *صبحش الله بالخير نهوووضتي*
> 
> *هاهههاه فشله والله*
> 
> *انحاول مره فانيه ليش لا*
> 
> *وجوابي في الإقتباس*
> ...



*مساش الله بالخير انونة*
*ههههههه*
*انتي بتقولي صباح الخير واني بقول لش مساء الخير*
*يالله خسارة خطأ بعد*
*يالله مرة ثانية بتجاوبي صح ان شاء الله*
*الله يعطيش الف عافية قمر*
*وربي ما يحرمني منك* 
*تقبلي خالص تحياتي*
*دمتي بسعادة*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السؤال الجديد:*
*- اطول نبات في العالم من فصيلة الصبار طوله
1) 20 مترا
2) 18 مترا
3) 15 مترا
4) 12 مترا*
*تحياتي لكم جميعا*

----------


## ليلاس

2-18 متراَ

----------


## شذى الزهراء

مسااء الورد نهووض
اخباركِ غنااتي.؟
اجابتي تقول /20 متراً..
والله يعطيكِ الف عااافيه
دمتي بود

----------


## مكسورة خاطر

انا بحثت ولقيت19 وشوي يعني انا بقول 20

----------


## ابو طارق

*- اطول نبات في العالم من فصيلة الصبار طوله
**1) 20 مترا
2) 18 مترا
3) 15 مترا
4) 12 مترا*

----------


## 7mammah

> *السؤال الجديد:*
> 
> *- اطول نبات في العالم من فصيلة الصبار طوله*
> *1) 20 مترا*
> *2) 18 مترا*
> *3) 15 مترا*
> *4) 12 مترا*
> 
> 
> *تحياتي لكم جميعا*





*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*صبحش الله بالخير نهووضتي*

*ومسابقتش الحلوه* 

*كل معلوماتها جديده عليا وهذا اللي يشدني لها* 

*طيب انا بحثت ومالقيت شيء واضح*

*وجوابي - تخمينا ً - بالإقتباس*

*تسلمي يالقمر على هادي الوجبه الممتازة من المعلومات*

*دوام محبتي*

----------


## ليلاس

أتوقع 

20 متراّ

----------


## صفآء الروح

> مسااء الورد نهووض
> اخباركِ غنااتي.؟
> اجابتي تقول /20 متراً..
> والله يعطيكِ الف عااافيه
> دمتي بود



*مساء الورد غناتي*
*بخير الحمدلله* 
*وانتي كيفك؟*
*الإجابة صحيحة يا قمر المنتدى*
*الله يوفقش يارب*
*تقبلي خالص تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> *صبحش الله بالخير نهووضتي*
> 
> *ومسابقتش الحلوه* 
> 
> *كل معلوماتها جديده عليا وهذا اللي يشدني لها* 
> 
> *طيب انا بحثت ومالقيت شيء واضح*
> ...



* ياهلا بنور المنتدى*
*الأحلى هو انتي حبيتي*
*بس خسارة غناتي الإجابة خطأ*
*يالله اهم شي تستقيدي*
*الله يوفقش يارب*
*تحياتي لك*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*اجابة السؤال السابق هي 20 متر*
*السؤال الجديد:*
*- من هو الفيلسوف الفرنسي الذي يعد اب الفلسفه الحديثه؟
**وصاحب مقولة انا افكر اذا انا موجود
**- فولتير
- راسين
- جان جاك روسو
- رينيه ديكارت* 

*تحياتي لكم جميعا*

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

*يعطيش العاااقية عزيزتي نهوووض*
*وعساش على القوة*
*والإجابة هي رينيه ديكارت*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

هلآ وغلآ نهوووضه الغاليه ..
اني بخير دامك بخير الحمدلله..
اختار/
رينيه ديكارت
وربي يسلمكِ ويعطيكِ العافيه
والله لكِ وحشششه بقلبي
دمتي بحمى الرحمن..

----------


## 7mammah

> *اجابة السؤال السابق هي 20 متر*
> 
> *السؤال الجديد:*
> *- من هو الفيلسوف الفرنسي الذي يعد اب الفلسفه الحديثه؟*
> *وصاحب مقولة انا افكر اذا انا موجود*
> *- فولتير*
> *- راسين*
> *- جان جاك روسو*
> *- رينيه ديكارت*
> ...





*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*صباح النور والسرور وشدو البلابل وتغريد الطيور*

*أجل خابت معي المره اللي فاتت اهاهاهههاه* 

*بس صدقتي أهمشي الإستفادة بالفعل يقلبي وهذا اللي حادني أشارك*

*الأسئلة اللي مابعرف أجوبتها هي اللي تغريني بالمشاركه دايما ً*

*ومو محتاجه تتأسفي حبيبة قلبي* 

*ممسابقه معلومات  إستفادة كبيرة*

*ومشاركة أخت عزيزة علي مثلك* 

*والمهم جوابي هالمره سهل السؤال*

*حتى ما احتجت ابحث*

*الجواب بالإقتباس* 

*يعطيش الله العافيه* 

*دمتي موفقه غناتي*

**

----------


## ليلاس

رينيه ديكارت

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *يعطيش العاااقية عزيزتي نهوووض*
> 
> *وعساش على القوة*
> 
> *والإجابة هي رينيه ديكارت*



 *الله يعافيش ويقويش يارب*
*اجابش صحيحة خيتو*
*ما انحرم منك يارب*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> هلآ وغلآ نهوووضه الغاليه ..
> اني بخير دامك بخير الحمدلله..
> اختار/
> رينيه ديكارت
> وربي يسلمكِ ويعطيكِ العافيه
> والله لكِ وحشششه بقلبي
> دمتي بحمى الرحمن..



*ياهلا وغلا شذوي غناتي
دوم يارب تكوني بخير
واجابش صحيحة
الله يعطيش الف عافية
وربي ما يجرمني منك يارب
تقبلي تحياتي
دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> *صباح النور والسرور وشدو البلابل وتغريد الطيور*
> 
> *أجل خابت معي المره اللي فاتت اهاهاهههاه* 
> 
> *بس صدقتي أهمشي الإستفادة بالفعل يقلبي وهذا اللي حادني أشارك*
> 
> *الأسئلة اللي مابعرف أجوبتها هي اللي تغريني بالمشاركه دايما ً*
> ...



*يامساء الورد والفل والياسمين
كيفك غناتي انونة؟
وحشتيني كتييييييييير
خابت ذيك المرة بس ها المرة صابت
واجابش صحيحة قمر
الله يعطيش الف عافية 
وربي يوفقش يارب وما يحرمني منك
تقبلي خالص تحياتي
دمتي بخير
*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> رينيه ديكارت



*اجابش صحيحة خيتو*
*الله يعطيش الف عافية*
*وربي ما يحرمني من طلك الحلوة*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السؤال الجديد:

 - كم مرة تطرف العين في  الدقيقة ؟

18 مرة ..

 21 مرة ..

25 مرة ..

30 مرة  ..
* 
 
*وبالتوفيق للجمييييييييييييع*

----------


## 7mammah

> *السؤال الجديد:*
> 
> * - كم مرة تطرف العين في  الدقيقة ؟*
> 
> * 18 مرة ..*
> 
> * 21 مرة ..*
> 
> * 25 مرة ..*
> ...



*
**بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

هلا وغلا نهوووضه

هالمره باقولش مساء الخير

إن شاء الله تكونين بخير ياقمري

لي شرف التواجد معاش لحظيا ً

وجوابي بالإقتباس*

*25 مره*

ويعطيش الله العافيه

ويحقق أمانيش بحق محمد وآله

ودمتي بألف صحه وسلامه

----------


## ابو طارق

*
18 مرة ..

21 مرة ..

25 مرة ..
*
30 مرة *..*

----------


## ward roza <3

25 مرة 

يسلمووو 

 ردي لي خبر خاص اذا ديتو غناتي

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

*السلام عليكم*

*كيفك نهووووضة..*

*يعطيك العافية* 

*الجواب مـــ 25 ـــرة*

----------


## ليلاس

مع الجمااااااااااااعة

25 مرة

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *
> **بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> هلا وغلا نهوووضه
> 
> هالمره باقولش مساء الخير
> 
> إن شاء الله تكونين بخير ياقمري
> 
> ...



*ياهلا انونة القمر
مساء الورد والفل والياسمين
الحمدلله انا بخير
والشرف لي انا اكثر اني اكون متواجدة معاش
وجوابش صحيح
الله يعطيش الف عافية
تم التقييم
تقبلي تحياتي
دمتي بخير
*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *
> 18 مرة ..
> 
> 21 مرة ..
> 
> 25 مرة ..
> *
> 30 مرة *..*



*إجابة صحيحة والدي العزيز
الله يعطيك الف عافية
تم التقييم
تقبل تحياتي
دمت بحفظ الرحمن
*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> 25 مرة 
> 
> يسلمووو 
> 
>  ردي لي خبر خاص اذا ديتو غناتي



*ياهلا غناتي
اجابة صحيحة
الله يسلمش ويحفظش
ونتظر مشاركتك معانا
تقبلي تحياتي
دمتي بخير
*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *السلام عليكم*
> 
> *كيفك نهووووضة..*
> 
> *يعطيك العافية* 
> 
> *الجواب مـــ 25 ـــرة*



*ياهلا مناجاة غناتي
الحمدلله انا بخير
انتي كيفك
الله يعافيش ويسلمش يارب
وكمان اجابتك انتي صحيحة
الله يوفقش يارب
تقبلي تحياتي
دمتي بخير
*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> مع الجمااااااااااااعة
> 
> 25 مرة



 *ياهلا ليلاس
اجابش صحيحة
الله يعطيش الف عافية
تقبلي تحياتي
دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السؤال الجديد: 

- البرازيل نقلت عاصمتها ريودو  الى برزيليا سنة

1975

1960

1985

1988

بالتوفيق للجميع
*

----------


## 7mammah

> *السؤال الجديد:* 
> 
> * - البرازيل نقلت عاصمتها ريودو  الى برزيليا سنة*
> 
> * 1975*
> 
> * 1960*
> 
> * 1985*
> ...







> 




*
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

مرحبا واهلا فيش حلوتي نهوضه وفي أسئلتش


وجوابي هالمره

1960

قواش الله غناتي

وتقبلي دوام حبي وإعجابي فيش*

----------


## عنيده

21 إبريل 1960م

----------


## ابو طارق

*21* *ابريل* *1960*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

مرحباا نهووضتي ..
اخباركِ غنااتي؟.
اجابتي سنة 1960]..
الله يعطيكِ الف عاافيه ..
دمتي بود ..

----------


## ليلاس

1960

يعطيك العاااااافية عزيزتي نهوض ع المجهود الراااااائع

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> *مرحبا واهلا فيش حلوتي نهوضه وفي أسئلتش* 
> 
> *وجوابي هالمره* 
> *1960*
> 
> *قواش الله غناتي* 
> *وتقبلي دوام حبي وإعجابي فيش*



*ياهلا غناتي انونة*
*اجابش صحيحة يا قمر*
*الله يعطيش الف عافية*
*وربي ما يحرمني منك*
*تم التقييم*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> 21 إبريل 1960م



*اجابة صحيحة عنيدة غناتي*
*الله يوفقش يارب*
*تم التقييم*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *21* *ابريل* *1960*



*اجابة صحيحة والدي العزيز*
*ما انحرمش منك ياااااااارب*
*تم التقييم*
*تقبل تحياتي*
*دمت بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> مرحباا نهووضتي ..
> اخباركِ غنااتي؟.
> اجابتي سنة 1960]..
> الله يعطيكِ الف عاافيه ..
> دمتي بود ..



*ياهلا غناتي شذوي*
*انا الحمدلله بخير*
*بس مفتقدتنش واااااااااااااجد*
*وينش يالغالية*
*لا تطولي الغيبات علينا*
*واجابش صح غناتي*
*الله يعطيش الف عافية*
*وربي ما يحرمني منك يالغلا*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> 1960
> 
> يعطيك العاااااافية عزيزتي نهوض ع المجهود الراااااائع



*ياهلا غناتي ليلاس*
*الله يعافينا ويعافيش ياااارب*
*واجابش صحيحة*
*تم التقييم*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*

*- اعلى مستوى معيشه في العالم موجود في* 
*- اليابان*
*- سويسرا*
*- المانيا*
*- النرويج*

*بالتوفيق للجميع*

----------


## ابو طارق

> *السلام عليكم*
> 
> *- اعلى مستوى معيشه في العالم موجود في* 
> *- اليابان*
> *- سويسرا*
> *- المانيا*
> *- النرويج* 
> 
> *بالتوفيق للجميع*



*سويسرا  تتمتع باعلى مستوى معيشة بالعالم* 

*وبالتحديد  مدينتي  زيورخ  وجنيف  دراسات سنة  2008*

*مع كل تقدير  * 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته قلبووو

وصباحش خير ومسرات يارب

وجوابي يالحبيبه هو 

ســـــويـســـرا


دمتي في رعاية الله غناتي*

----------


## ليلاس

سويسرا

----------


## * Red Rose *

مساء الخير


جوابي هو سويسرا

----------


## صفآء الروح

*للأسف الجواب خطأ*
*يالله حاولوا مرة ثانية*
*- اعلى مستوى معيشه في العالم موجود في*

*- اليابان*
*- المانيا*
*- النرويج*

----------


## ابو طارق

> *للأسف الجواب خطأ*
> 
> *يالله حاولوا مرة ثانية*
> *- اعلى مستوى معيشه في العالم موجود في* 
> *- اليابان*
> *- المانيا*
> *- النرويج*



 
*اذا كان السؤال  أغلى مستوى معيشة  بعض الدراسات تقول  طوكيو  يعني اليابان* 

*تعتبر اغلى مدينة بالعالم* 

*هذا ما عندي* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

أعتقد أن تكون اليابان هي الإجابة 
                                                      إذا كان السؤال عن أكثر الدول سكانا فهي الصين
                                                     فالأقرب إليها هي اليابان ..

                                                   عساااش على القوة نهوووض وموفقة لكل خير ..

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

حقول


النرويج

تسلمي حبيبة قلبي

تصبحين على خير*

----------


## مضراوي

النرويج ...؟

----------


## صفآء الروح

*إجابة السؤال السابق* 
*هي اليابان*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *اذا كان السؤال أغلى مستوى معيشة بعض الدراسات تقول طوكيو يعني اليابان* 
> 
> *تعتبر اغلى مدينة بالعالم*  
> *هذا ما عندي*  
> 
> *ابو طارق*



 
*اجابة والدي العزيز*
*الله يعطيك الف عافية*
*سيتم التقييم*
*وربي ما يحرمني منك*
*تقبل تحياتي*
*دمت بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> أعتقد أن تكون اليابان هي الإجابة 
> إذا كان السؤال عن أكثر الدول سكانا فهي الصين
> فالأقرب إليها هي اليابان ..
> 
> عساااش على القوة نهوووض وموفقة لكل خير ..



*اجابتك فعلا صحيحة هي اليابان
الله يعطيش الف عافية خيتو
وان شاء الله دوم اشوفش منورة قسم المسابقات
سيتم التقييم
تقبلي تحياتي
دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> *حقول* 
> 
> *النرويج*
> 
> *تسلمي حبيبة قلبي* 
> *تصبحين على خير*







> النرويج ...؟



*لأسف انونة غناتي اجابتك خطأ*
*وكذلك اخوي  ~..M!kage*
*ان شاء الله المرة الجاية تصيبو*
*الله يعطيكم الف عافية*
*تقبلوا تحياتي*
*دمتم بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السؤال الجديد:*

*- اطول بناء مأهول في العالم يوجد كوالالمبور وهو عباره عن برجين ارتفاع كل منهما* 

*555 مترا*

*452 مترا*

*385 مترا*

*365 مترا
*

----------


## ابو طارق

*السؤال الجديد:*

*- اطول بناء مأهول في العالم يوجد كوالالمبور وهو عباره عن برجين ارتفاع كل منهما* 

*555 مترا*

*452 مترا*

*385 مترا*

*365 مترا*

*البرجين المذكورين  هما برجي* 

* (( بتروناس ))*

*تشكري ابنتي على هذه المعلومات القيمة* 

*مع كل تقدير واحترام* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## 7mammah

> *السؤال الجديد:*
> 
> *- اطول بناء مأهول في العالم يوجد كوالالمبور وهو عباره عن برجين ارتفاع كل منهما* 
> 
> *555 مترا*
> 
> *452 مترا*
> 
> *385 مترا*
> ...



*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

وعليكم السلام والرحمه والبركه نهوض

وهادي إجابتي بالإقتباس

يعطيش الله العافيه يا غناتي وأختي الحبيبة

وتصبحين على خير
*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

هلا نهوض ..
اني بخير غناتي , تسلميين على السؤال
اخباركِ انتي وحشتيننني ..
اجابتي هي /452 متراً...
الله يعطيك الف عااافيه
دمتي بوود..

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *السؤال الجديد:*
> 
> *- اطول بناء مأهول في العالم يوجد كوالالمبور وهو عباره عن برجين ارتفاع كل منهما*  
> *555 مترا* 
> *452 مترا* 
> *385 مترا* 
> *365 مترا* 
> *البرجين المذكورين هما برجي*  
> *(( بتروناس ))* 
> ...



*اجابة صحيحة والدي العزيز*
*الله يعطيك الف عافية*
*وربي ما يحرمنا منك*
*تم التقييم*
*تقبل تحياتي*
*دمت بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> *وعليكم السلام والرحمه والبركه نهوض* 
> *وهادي إجابتي بالإقتباس* 
> *يعطيش الله العافيه يا غناتي وأختي الحبيبة* 
> *وتصبحين على خير*



*ياهلا غناتي انونة
اجابتك صحيحة غناتي
وربي ما يحرمني منك ياقلبي
تم التقييم
تقبلي تحياتي
دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> هلا نهوض ..
> اني بخير غناتي , تسلميين على السؤال
> اخباركِ انتي وحشتيننني ..
> اجابتي هي /452 متراً...
> الله يعطيك الف عااافيه
> دمتي بوود..



*ياهلا غناتي شذوي*
*الحمدلله يوم انك بخير والله يسلمك يارب من كل شر*
*انا الحمدلله بخير وأسال عنك دوم*
*اجابتك صحيحة يا قمر*
*ربي يوفقش ويسعدش*
*وكل عام وانتي بخير*
*تم التقييم*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السؤال الجديد:* 

*- مطار شيكاغو الدولي هو اكثرمطارات العالم حركه اذ تهبط به الطائرات وتغادر كل*
*60 ثانيه طائره* 
*40 ثانيه طائره* 
*80 ثانيه طائره* 
*100 ثانيه طائره*

----------


## ليلاس

اجابتي الثالثة

كل ثانية 80 طائرة

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

حقول إجابة من عندي كدا

يعني شختك بختك إن جات صح صدفه* 


*80 ثانيه طائره*
*
الله يعطيش العافيه نهوووضه

ويالله الأهم التسلية والإستفادة من المعلومات الرائعه

والجميله التي تقدمها لنا هذه المسابقه الفريده

ربي يسعدك*

----------


## ابو طارق

*بحثت في كل  المراجع لم اجد جواب * 

*وكما  ابنائي  ساضع  جواب  عشوائي* 

*ليس  عشوائي 100%  بل بناء على حساب* 

*الهبوط والمغادرة  لحساب  ساعتين  في المطار* 

*والمعلومات من  موقع المطار* 

*جوابي  هو  كل  اربعين   ثانية* 

*((40))  ثانية*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*
*الجواب الصحيح*
*كانت من نصيب* 

































*الوالد العزيز ابو طارق*
*وهي 40 ثانية*
*تستاهل التقييم والدي العزيز*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> اجابتي الثالثة
> 
> كل ثانية 80 طائرة



للأسف خيتو اجابتك خطأ
الله يعطيش الف عافية
وربي ما يحرمني منك
تقبلي تحياتي
دمتي بخير

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> *حقول إجابة من عندي كدا* 
> *يعني شختك بختك إن جات صح صدفه*  
> 
> *80 ثانيه طائره* 
> *الله يعطيش العافيه نهوووضه*
> 
> *ويالله الأهم التسلية والإستفادة من المعلومات الرائعه* 
> ...



*ياهلا غناتي انونة*
*كيفك*
*كل عام وانتينه بخير وصحة وسعادة*
*خساااااااااااااااري*
*الأجابة خطأ*
*بس يالله زي ما قلتي اهم شي الإستفادة والتسلية*
*ما انحرم منك يارب*
*تقبلي خالص تحياتي*
*دمتي بحفظ الرحمن*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *بحثت في كل المراجع لم اجد جواب* 
> 
> *وكما ابنائي ساضع جواب عشوائي*  
> *ليس عشوائي 100% بل بناء على حساب*  
> *الهبوط والمغادرة لحساب ساعتين في المطار*  
> *والمعلومات من موقع المطار*  
> *جوابي هو كل اربعين ثانية*  
> *((40)) ثانية*



*اهلا والدي العزيز*
*اجابتك هي الصحيحة*
*الله يعطيك الف عافية*
*وربي ما يحرمني من روعة مشاركتك*
*تقبل تحياتي*
*دمت بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*
*السؤال الجديد:*
*- اين يقع البحر الاصفر؟
بين المانيا وبريطانيا
بين هولندا وبلجيكا
بين الصين وكوريا
بين المغرب واسبانيا* 
*بالتوفيق للجميع*
*دمتم بخير

**
*

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

[color="rgb(65, 105, 225)"]عساااش على القوة غاليتي
نهووض 




جوابي بين الصين وكوريا[/color]

----------


## ابو طارق

> *السلام عليكم*
> 
> *السؤال الجديد:*
> *- اين يقع البحر الاصفر؟*
> *بين المانيا وبريطانيا*
> *بين هولندا وبلجيكا*
> *بين الصين وكوريا*
> *بين المغرب واسبانيا*
> 
> ...



 
*الجواب  في الاقتباس*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

مرااحب نهوض ..
اخبارك عزيزتي ؟
اجابتي هي/
بين كوريا والصين ..
دمتي بعين الله..
ارق التحايا..

----------


## ليلاس

بين الصين و كوريا

----------


## صفآء الروح

> [color="rgb(65, 105, 225)"]عساااش على القوة غاليتي[/color]
> 
> [color="rgb(65, 105, 225)"]نهووض [/color]
> [color="rgb(65, 105, 225)"][/color]
> [color="rgb(65, 105, 225)"][/color]
> [color="rgb(65, 105, 225)"][/color]
> [color="rgb(65, 105, 225)"][/color]
> 
> [color="rgb(65, 105, 225)"]جوابي بين الصين وكوريا[/color]



*ياهلا نسيم غناتي*
*الله يعطيش الف عافية يارب*
*اجابتك صحيحة*
*تم التقييم*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *الجواب في الاقتباس*



*اجابتك صحيحة والدي العزيز*
*الله يعطيك الف عافية*
*تم التقييم*
*تحياتي لك*
*دمت بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> مرااحب نهوض ..
> اخبارك عزيزتي ؟
> اجابتي هي/
> بين كوريا والصين ..
> دمتي بعين الله..
> ارق التحايا..



*ياهلا وغلا شذوي غناتي*
*انا بخير الحمدلله*
*اسال عنك*
*وينك غناتي*
*وحشتيني مرررررررررة*
*اجابتك صحيحة قمر*
*الله يعطيش الف عافية*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> بين الصين و كوريا



*اجابة صحيحة ليلاس غناتي*
*الله يوفقش يارب*
*تم التقييم*
*تقبلي تحيات*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السؤال الجديد:*
*- من هو الزعيم المغربي الملقب ببطل الريف؟*
*عبد القادر الجزائري* 
*احمد الشقيري* 
*عمر المختار* 
*عبد الكريم الخطابي*

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

يمكن يكون عبد الكريم الخطابي..


دمتِ وداام عطائكِ بكل خيرغاليتي .. موفقة يارب ..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

عبد الكريم الخطابي

----------


## ليلاس

..( السلام

عبد الكريم الخطابي

----------


## شذى الزهراء

عبد الكريم الخطابي ..
يعطيكِ العافيه غلاتي نهوض..
تحياتي لكِ..

----------


## ابو طارق

*السؤال الجديد:*
*- من هو الزعيم المغربي الملقب ببطل الريف؟*
*عبد القادر الجزائري ((جزائري ))*
*احمد الشقيري ((فلسطيني ))*
*عمر المختار ((ليبي ))*
*عبد الكريم الخطابي ((مغربي ))**محمد بن عبد الكريم الخطابي* *1882** -* *1963** ، أمير* *الريف** (شمال* *المغرب**). لقب ببطل الريف، وأسد الريف . بويع أميرا للمجاهدين. ورفض أن يبايع ملكا بالريف. كما رفض ان يبايع خليفة للمسلمين .عاش مجاهدا متصوفا (بتعبيرأحمد المرابط). لم يقبل المناصب و لا النياشين و لا المال .رصد له البرلمان الهندي منحة خاصة لمساندته الحركات التحررية؛ رفض كل ذلك.*
 
.

----------


## صفآء الروح

إجابة صحيحة للجميع
الله يعكيم الف عافية
تم التقييم
تقبلو خالص تحياتي
دمتم بخير

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*
*كل عام وانتو بخير بمناسبة تنصيب الإمام علي عليه السلام*
*والسؤال الليلة راح يكون يخص هذي المناسبة*
*والسؤال هو:*
*متى كان يوم غدير خم؟*
*1) هو الثامن عشر من ذي الحجة سنة 485*
*2) هو الثامن عشر من ذي الحجة سنة 486* 
*3) هو الثامن عشر من ذي الحجة سنة 487* 
*4) هو الثامن عشر من ذي الحجة سنة 488* 
*بالتوفيق للجميع*
*دمتم بسعادة*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اهلين نهوضه غناتي ..
متباركة بعيد الولايه وكل عام وانتي بخير..
الاجابه هي /*3) هو الثامن عشر من ذي الحجة سنة 487* 
*الله يعطيكِ الف عااافيه..*
*دمتي بحب..*

----------


## ليلاس

*3) هو الثامن عشر من ذي الحجة سنة 487*

----------


## ابو طارق

*فبويع*

* في يوم عيد غدير خم وهو الثامن عشر من ذي الحجة سنة 487 .*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

) هو الثامن عشر من ذي الحجة سنة 487

----------


## صفآء الروح

> اهلين نهوضه غناتي ..
> متباركة بعيد الولايه وكل عام وانتي بخير..
> الاجابه هي /*3) هو الثامن عشر من ذي الحجة سنة 487* 
> *الله يعطيكِ الف عااافيه..*
> *دمتي بحب..*



*ياهلا حبيبتي شذى*
*الله يبارك فيش ويسعد ايامش يارب*
*واجابتك صحيحة*
*تم التقييم*
*تقبلي خالص تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *3) هو الثامن عشر من ذي الحجة سنة 487*



*اجابتك صحيحة ليلاس غناتي*
*الله يعطيش الف عافية*
*تم التقييم*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *فبويع*
> 
> 
> *في يوم عيد غدير خم وهو الثامن عشر من ذي الحجة سنة 487 .*



*اجابتك صحيحة والعزيز*
*الله يعطيك الف عافية*
*وربي ما يحرمني منك*
*تم التقييم*
*تقبل تحياتي*
*دمت بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> ) هو الثامن عشر من ذي الحجة سنة 487



*اجابتك صحيحة عفاف غناتي*
*الله يعطيك الف عافية*
*تم التقييم*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*

السؤال االجديد :* *
* الباكران هما : 
1 - الانف والفم 

2 - الانس والجن 

3 - الليل والنهار 

4 - الصبح والمساء

وبالتوفيق للجمييييييييع .....
*

----------


## ابو طارق

> **
> 
> **
> *السؤال االجديد :*  
> ** الباكران هما :* 
> 
> *1 - الانف والفم*  
> *2 - الانس والجن*  
> *3 - الليل والنهار*  
> ...



 
*ارجوا ان يكون  جوابي  صحيح*

*الجواب في  الاقتباس * 

*مع كل  تقدير * 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

هلا وغلا وصحنين حلا باحلى نهووضه..
اخبارج غناتي والله لج وحشششه ..؟
ووحشتني هالمساابقه بجد ..
اجابتي هما /
الصبح والمساء
والله يعطيج الف عاافيه..
ولاعدم منج يالغلا..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الباكران 
الصبح والمسا
ودمتي بخير نهوضه

----------


## ليلاس

*الصبح و المسااااااء*


*~~~~~~~*

*الله يعطيييييييييييييك العااااااافية حبيبتي ع المجهوووود الراااااااائع*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*
*صباحكم \ مساكم خير*
*اسفة لتأخري عليكم بسبب انشغالي*
*شكرا لكل من*
*الوالد ابو طارق*
*شذى الزهراء*
*عفاف الهدى*
*وليلاس*
*وسيتم تقييمكم جميعاً* 
*انتظروني مع السؤال الجديد*
*خالص تحياتي لكم*
*دمتم برعاية الرحمن*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السؤال الجديد:*
*بلغ عدد جيش الكوفة القادم لقتال ابي عبدالله الحسين ( ع):*
*1) 22000*
*2) 33000*
*3) 44000*
*4)* *55000*
*بالتوفيق للجميع*
*دمم بحفظ الرحمن*

----------


## حساسه بزياده

حسب الروايه المشتهره عند الخطباء 
عما ورد عن الإمام الحسن :
لايوم كيوم يا أبا عبد الله يزدلف إليك 30 ألف يدعون أنهم من أمة جدك
أختار الثاني 
ولو أنش بتقولي خطا لأن المسأله فيها عدة روايات
وفي روايه 70 ألف
عظم الله أجوركم جميع

----------


## ليلاس

*3300*

*بالتخمييين*

----------


## عنيده

في روايه تقول 4000 و اكثر ..

اتوقع 4400

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اهليين نهووض..*
*اخبارج غنااتي؟*
*واحشتني مووووت والله ...*
*الاجابه/*
*2) 33000*
*دمتي بخير ..*
*وتحياآتي..*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*
*ااسف لتأخير في تصحيح السؤال السابق*
*وفعلا تتخلف الروايات في العدد*
*بس الأكثر يقول 33000*
*بالتالي سيتم تقييم جميع الأجابات*
*الله يعطيكم الف عافية جميعا*
*تقبلوا تحياتي*
*دمتم بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*في اي سنة توفي النبي (ص)؟*
*1- سنة 9 هـ*
*2- سنة 10 هـ*
*3- سنة 11هـ*
*4- سنة 12هـ* 
*بالتوفيق للجميع*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

سنة 11هـ

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
*اهليين نهووضه* 
*كيفك غنااتي ؟* 
*وحشتينييي مووت نهضه ..*
*الاجابه/*
*العام 11 هجري*

*الله يعطيك العافيه*
*دمتي بووود*

----------


## عنيده

11 هـــ 

يعطيج العافيه .. 

موفقه ..

----------


## ليلاس

*السلآم ..*

*سنة 10 هـ ..*

----------


## ابو طارق

*اكثرية  المراجع    تقول * 

*سنة  ((11))  للهجرة  الاختلاف  في  اليوم  فقط* 

*ولذلك  اصبح  لدينا  اسبوع  الوحدة الاسلامية * 

*من يوم 12 ربيع الأول إلى 17 ربيع الأول* 

*مع كامل  تحياتي* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
*




> *في اي سنة توفي النبي (ص)؟*
> *1- سنة 9 هـ*
> *2- سنة 10 هـ*
> *3- سنة 11هـ*
> *4- سنة 12هـ*







> *بالتوفيق للجميع*





*اللهم صل ِ وسلم على محمد ,آل محمد*

*صباح الخير حبيبة قلبي

جوابي بالأزرقـ

يعطيش الله العافيه زحوله

كل حبي *

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*
*الأجابة الصحيحة هي 11 هـ*
*والي اجابتهم صحيحة هم* 




> سنة 11هـ







> *اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
> *اهليين نهووضه* 
> *كيفك غنااتي ؟* 
> *وحشتينييي مووت نهضه ..*
> *الاجابه/*
> *العام 11 هجري*
> 
> *الله يعطيك العافيه*
> *دمتي بووود*



*ياهلا غناتي شذوي*
* الحمدلله بخير دامك بخير*
*وانتي اكثر غناتي*
*الله يعافيش يارب* 





> 11 هـــ 
> 
> يعطيج العافيه ..  
> 
> موفقه ..



 *ويعافيش يارب* 





> *اكثرية المراجع تقول* 
> 
> *سنة ((11)) للهجرة الاختلاف في اليوم فقط*  
> *ولذلك اصبح لدينا اسبوع الوحدة الاسلامية*  
> *من يوم 12 ربيع الأول إلى 17 ربيع الأول*  
> *مع كامل تحياتي*  
> *ابو طارق*








> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *اللهم صل ِ وسلم على محمد ,آل محمد*
> 
> *صباح الخير حبيبة قلبي*
> 
> ...




*ياهلا غناتي انونة*
*ويعافيش يارب*
*سيتم تقييمكم جميعا*
*خالص تحياتي لكم*
*دمتم بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*

*السؤال الجديد:*

*من هو قاتل الإمام الحسن العسكري (ع)؟*

*1) هارون الرشيد* 

*2) الوليد بن عبد الملك*

*3) المعتصم بالله*

*4) المعتمد العباسي*

*خالص تحياتي لكم*
*دمتم بحفظ الباري*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*4) المعتمد العباسي*
*عليه لعائن الله وملائكته ورسله والناس اجمعين..*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


بتفق مع إجابة شذى

هو  الطاغيه المعتمد العباسي

عليه لعنة الله والخلائق والملائكة والناس أجمعين إلى يوم الدين

دمتي بحب*

----------


## ليلاس

*المعلون .. المعتمد العباسي ..*

----------


## ابو طارق

*الطاغية المعتمد العباسي* 

*الذي أزعجه ما يسمع من إجماع الأمة على تعظيم الإمام وتبجيله وتقديمه بالفضل على جميع العلويين والعباسيين، فأجمع رأيه على الفتك بالإمام، واغتياله فدس له سماً قاتلاً. فلما تناوله الإمام تسمم بدنه الشريف ولازم الفراش وأخذ يعاني آلاماً مريرة وقاسية وهو صابر محتسب قد الجأ أمره إلى الله.*

*اضطراب السلطة:*
*واضطربت السلطة العباسية كأشد ما يكون الاضطراب من تردي الحالة الصحية لأبي محمد (عليه السلام). فقد أوعز المعتمد إلى خمسة من ثقاته ورجال دولته وفيهم نحرير بملازمة دار الإمام والتعرف على جميع شؤونه وإخباره بكل بادرة تحدث كما أوعز إلى لجنة من الأطباء بإجراء الفحوص عليه صباحاً ومساءاً، ولما كان بعد يومين عهد إلى الأطباء أن لا يفارقوا داره كما عهد إلى الأطباء بملازمته وذلك لثقل حاله.*

*إلى جنة المأوى:*
*وثقل حال الإمام أبي محمد (عليه السلام) ويئس الأطباء منه وأخذ يدنو إليه الموت سريعاً وكان في تلك المرحلة الأخيرة من حياته يلهج بذكر الله يمجده ويدعو ربه ضارعاً أن يقربه إليه زلفى ولم تفارق شفتاه تلاوة كتاب الله العظيم واتجه الإمام (عليه السلام) صوب القبلة المعظمة وقد صعدت روحه الطاهرة إلى الله تعالى كأسمى روح صعدت إلى الله تحفها ملائكة الرحمن.*
*وهكذا كان موته أعظم خسارة مني بها المسلمون في ذلك العصر. فقد فقدوا القائد والموجه والمصلح الذي كان يحنو على ضعفائهم وأيتامهم وفقرائهم وارتفعت الصيحة من دار الإمام وعلت أصوات العلويات والعلويين بالنحيب والبكاء.*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *4) المعتمد العباسي*
> *عليه لعائن الله وملائكته ورسله والناس اجمعين..*








> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> *بتفق مع إجابة شذى* 
> *هو الطاغيه المعتمد العباسي*
> 
> *عليه لعنة الله والخلائق والملائكة والناس أجمعين إلى يوم الدين* 
> *دمتي بحب*







> *المعلون .. المعتمد العباسي ..*








> *الطاغية المعتمد العباسي* 
> 
> *الذي أزعجه ما يسمع من إجماع الأمة على تعظيم الإمام وتبجيله وتقديمه بالفضل على جميع العلويين والعباسيين، فأجمع رأيه على الفتك بالإمام، واغتياله فدس له سماً قاتلاً. فلما تناوله الإمام تسمم بدنه الشريف ولازم الفراش وأخذ يعاني آلاماً مريرة وقاسية وهو صابر محتسب قد الجأ أمره إلى الله.* 
> *اضطراب السلطة:*
> *واضطربت السلطة العباسية كأشد ما يكون الاضطراب من تردي الحالة الصحية لأبي محمد (عليه السلام). فقد أوعز المعتمد إلى خمسة من ثقاته ورجال دولته وفيهم نحرير بملازمة دار الإمام والتعرف على جميع شؤونه وإخباره بكل بادرة تحدث كما أوعز إلى لجنة من الأطباء بإجراء الفحوص عليه صباحاً ومساءاً، ولما كان بعد يومين عهد إلى الأطباء أن لا يفارقوا داره كما عهد إلى الأطباء بملازمته وذلك لثقل حاله.* 
> *إلى جنة المأوى:*
> *وثقل حال الإمام أبي محمد (عليه السلام) ويئس الأطباء منه وأخذ يدنو إليه الموت سريعاً وكان في تلك المرحلة الأخيرة من حياته يلهج بذكر الله يمجده ويدعو ربه ضارعاً أن يقربه إليه زلفى ولم تفارق شفتاه تلاوة كتاب الله العظيم واتجه الإمام (عليه السلام) صوب القبلة المعظمة وقد صعدت روحه الطاهرة إلى الله تعالى كأسمى روح صعدت إلى الله تحفها ملائكة الرحمن.*
> 
> *وهكذا كان موته أعظم خسارة مني بها المسلمون في ذلك العصر. فقد فقدوا القائد والموجه والمصلح الذي كان يحنو على ضعفائهم وأيتامهم وفقرائهم وارتفعت الصيحة من دار الإمام وعلت أصوات العلويات والعلويين بالنحيب والبكاء.*



*اجابة صحيحة*
*هو المعتمد العباسي لعنة الله عليه*
*الله يعطيك الف عافية* 
*وتم تقييمكم*
*تقبلو خالص تحياتي*
*دمتم بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*

*السؤال الجديد:*
*متى استشهد الإمام الحسن العسكري (ع)؟*



*1) سنة 250 هـ*
*2) سنة 260 هـ*
*3) سنة 270هـ*
*4) سنة 280 هـ*
*خالص تحياتي لكم*
*دمتم بحفظ الرحمن*

----------


## ابو طارق

*متى استشهد الإمام الحسن العسكري (ع)؟*


*1) سنة 250 هـ*

*2) سنة 260 هـ*

*3) سنة 270هـ*

*4) سنة 280 هـ*

*استشهد سنة 260 ه*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*
نهوووضه  وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته



الجواب


260 هـ


يعطيش الله العافيه حبيبة قلبي

دمتي سالمه*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*السلام على الامام الهمام الحسن العسكري عليه السلام..*
*استشهد2**)* *سنة 260 هـ*
*لعنة الله قاتله وظالمه الى قيام يوم الدين..*

----------


## ليلاس

*السسلام عليكم ..*

*إستشهد سلام الله عليه سنة ..260هــ*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*
*ماشاء الله عليكم*
*اجابتكمن صحيحة جميعا*
*تم التقييم*
*الله يعطيكم الف عافية*
*وربي ما يحرمني منكم*
*تقبلوا تحياتي*
*دمتم بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*
*السؤال الجديد:*
*في أي سنة ولد النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم:*
*1) سنة 550 م*
*2) سنة 560 م*
*3) سنة 570 م*
*4) سنة 580 م*

*خالص تحياتي لكم جميعا*
*تقبلوا خالص تحياتي*
*دمتم بحفظ الرحمن*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*3) سنة 570 م*
*ان شاءالله الجواب صح*
*تحياتي لش غناتي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*3) سنة 570 م*
*سلام الله على ابو القاسم محمد صلى الله عليه وآله* 
*وان شااء الله الاجابه صح*

----------


## ام الشيخ

*ولد النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم*
*(3) سنة 570 م* 
*أي* قبل الهجرة ب 52 *سنة*. *
**
*

----------


## 7mammah

> *السلام عليكم*
> *السؤال الجديد:*
> *في أي سنة ولد النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم:*
> *1) سنة 550 م*
> *2) سنة 560 م*
> *3) سنة 570 م*
> *4) سنة 580 م*
> 
> *خالص تحياتي لكم جميعا*
> ...



*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته حنونه

يعطيش ربي الصحه والقوة والعافيه


وحلي بالإقتباس بالأزرقـ


دمتي في رعاية الله 

ودمتي حنونه

وصبحش الله بالخير*

----------


## ليلاس

*السسسسلآم ..]*

*سنة570 م ..*

*الله يعطييك العاافية نهوووضة ..*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*
*يالله نجي نصحح*




> *3) سنة 570 م*
> *ان شاءالله الجواب صح*
> *تحياتي لش غناتي*



*هلا بدموع واجابتك صحيح*
*سيتم التقييم*





> *3) سنة 570 م*
> *سلام الله على ابو القاسم محمد صلى الله عليه وآله* 
> *وان شااء الله الاجابه صح*



*كمان شذوي اجابتك صحيحة*
*وسيتم التقييم*





> *ولد النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم*
> 
> *(3) سنة 570 م* 
> *أي* قبل الهجرة ب 52 *سنة*.



*اجابة صحيحة وسيتم التقييم*





> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> *وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته حنونه* 
> *يعطيش ربي الصحه والقوة والعافيه* 
> 
> *وحلي بالإقتباس بالأزرقـ* 
> 
> *دمتي في رعاية الله*  
> *ودمتي حنونه* 
> *وصبحش الله بالخير*



*ياهلا انونة غناتي*
*ربي يعافينا ويعافيش يارب*
*وحلك صحيح*
*سيت التقييم*





> *السسسسلآم ..]*
> 
> *سنة570 م ..*
> 
> *الله يعطييك العاافية نهوووضة ..*



*وعليكم السلام*
*اجابتك صحيحة ليلاس*
*سيتم التقييم*

*الله يعطيكم الف عافية جميعا*
*خالص تحياتي لكم*
*دمتم بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السؤال الجديد:*
*كم عدد زوجات النبي (ص) ؟*
*1) 12*
*2) 13*
*3) 14*
*4) 15*

*خالص تحياتي لكم*
*دمتم بخير*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*عدد زوجاته صلى الله عليه وآله ...*
*1/ 12* 

*وهن /*
*1 -* *خديجة بنت خويلد* *، و هي الزوجة الأولى له ( صلى الله عليه وآله ) .*
*2 - سودة بنت زمعة .*
*3 - عائشة بنت أبي بكر .*
*4 - غزية بنت دودان ( أم شريك ) .*
*5 - حفصة بنت عمر .*
*6 - رملة بنت أبي سفيان ( أم حبيبة ) .*
*7 - أم سلمة بنت أبي أميَّة .*
*8 - زينب بنت جحش .*
*9 - زينب بنت خزيمة .*
*10 - ميمونة بنت الحارث .*
*11 - جويرية بنت الحارث .*
*12 - صفية بنت حيي بن أخطب .*

----------


## 7mammah

> *السؤال الجديد:*
> *كم عدد زوجات النبي (ص) ؟*
> *1) 12*
> *2) 13*
> *3) 14*
> *4) 15*
> 
> *خالص تحياتي لكم*
> *دمتم بخير*



*يسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اللهم صل ِ على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين

وعجل يارب ِ فرجهم  و إلعن أعدائهم 

صبحش الله ابنور الإيمان حبيبة قلبي

قواش الله ويعطيش الله العافيه على النشاط المتميز دوم منش

وجوابي داكو بالإقتباس بالأزرقـ

أجمل تحية صباح*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

* عدد زوجات النبي (ص) 
1) 12*

----------


## عنيده

_عدد زوجات النبي 12 .._

----------


## ابو طارق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*عدد زوجات النبي* 

*صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم14 وهم:*
* 1 السيدة خديجة بنت خويلد*
* 2** السيدة سودة بنت زمعة* 
*3 السيدة عائشة بنت أبي بكر* 
*4السيدة حفصة بنت عمر بن الخطاب * 
*5السيدة زينب بنت خزيمة* 
*6 السيدة أم سلمة ( هند بنت أمية )* 
*7 السيدة زينب بنت جحش * 
*8السيدة جويرية بنت الحارث * 
*9السيدة صفية بنت حيي بن أخطب * 
*10السيدة قتيلة بنت قيس* 
*11السيدة أم حبيبة رملة بنت أبى سفيان* 
*12السيدة مارية بنت شمعون القبطية* 
*13السيدة ميمونة بنت الحارث* 
*14السيدة أسماء بنت النعمان*



*هذا ما توصلت اليه  وعددهم ((14))*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*

*في السؤال السابق*

*اختلفت الروايات في عدد زوجات النبي* 

*في روايات تقول 12*

*وفي 14*

*والي عندي تقول 15*

*وهذا هي الرواية الي عندي*

*إختلفت الأقوال في عدد نساء النبي محمد ( صلَّى الله عليه و آله ) ، لكن المختارلدينا إعتماداً على ما رُوِيَ عن أئمة أهل البيت ( عليهم السَّلام ) أنَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ ( صلَّى الله عليه و آله ) تَزَوَّجَ بِخَمْسَ عَشْرَةَ امْرَأَة، منها ما دَخَلَ ( صلَّى الله عليه و آله ) بهنَّ من نسائه و هُنَّ :*

*1. خَدِيجَةُ بِنْتُ خُوَيْلِدٍ .* 

*2.سَوْدَةُ بِنْتُ زَمْعَةَ الأسديَّة .* 

*3.أُمُّ سَلَمَةَ و اسْمُهَا هِنْدُبِنْتُ أَبِي أُمَيَّةَ المخزومية .* 

*4.أُمُّ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عَائِشَةُ بِنْتُأَبِي بَكْرٍ التميميَّة .* 

*5.حَفْصَةُ بِنْتُ عُمَرَ بن الخطَّاب .* 

*6.زَيْنَبُ بِنْتُ خُزَيْمَةَ بْنِ الْحَارِثِ أُمُّ الْمَسَاكِينِ .* 

*7.زَيْنَبُ بِنْتُ جَحْشٍ الأسديَّة .* 

*8. أُمُّ حَبِيبَةَ رَمْلَةُ بِنْتُ أَبِي سُفْيَانَ .* 

*9. مَيْمُونَةُ بِنْتُ الْحَارِثِ الهِلاليَّة .* 

*10.زَيْنَبُ بِنْتُ عُمَيْسٍ .* 

*11. جُوَيْرِيَةُ بِنْتُ الْحَارِثِ بن ضرار المصطلقية .* 

*12. صَفِيَّةُ بِنْتُ حُيَيِّ بْنِ أَخْطَبَ الإسرائيليَّة النضري .* 

*13. خَوْلَةُبِنْتُ حَكِيمٍ السُّلَمِيِّ و هِيَ الَّتِي و هَبَتْ نَفْسَهَا لِلنَّبِيِّ ( صلَّى الله عليه و آله ) .* 

*و من نسائه ما لَمْ يَدْخُلْ ( صلَّى الله عليه و آله ) بها منهُنَّ و هما :*

*1. عَمْرَة .* 

*2. الشَّنْبَاءُ .* 

*وَ كَانَ لَهُ ( صلَّى الله عليه و آله ) سُرِّيَّتَانِ ، يَقْسِمُ لَهُمَا مَعَ أَزْوَاجِهِ هما :*

*1. مَارِيَةُ الْقِبْطِيَّةُ .* 

*2. رَيْحَانَةُ الْخِنْدِفِيَّةُ .* 

*و قُبِضَ رسول الله ( صلَّى الله عليه و آله ) عَنْ تِسْعٍ نساءٍ هُنَّ :*

*1. سَوْدَةُ بِنْتُ زَمْعَةَالأسديَّة .* 

*2. أُمُّ سَلَمَةَ و اسْمُهَا هِنْدُ بِنْتُ أَبِي أُمَيَّةَالمخزومية .* 

*3. أُمُّ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عَائِشَةُ بِنْتُ أَبِي بَكْرٍ التميميَّة .* 

*4. حَفْصَةُ بِنْتُ عُمَرَ بن الخطَّاب .* 

*5. زَيْنَبُ بِنْتُ جَحْشٍالأسديَّة .* 

*6. أُمُّ حَبِيبَةَ رَمْلَةُ بِنْتُ أَبِي سُفْيَانَ .* 

*7. مَيْمُونَةُ بِنْتُ الْحَارِثِ الهِلاليَّة .* 

*8. جُوَيْرِيَةُ بِنْتُ الْحَارِثِبن ضرار المصطلقية .* 

*9.صَفِيَّةُ بِنْتُ حُيَيِّ بْنِ أَخْطَبَ النضريالإسرائيليَّة .* 

*هذا و هناك أراء أخرى أعرضنا عنها لكثرتها**.*



*بالتالي راح احسب كل الإجابات صحيحة*

*وسيتم التقييم*

*لكم خالص تحياتي*

*دمتم بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السؤال الجديد:*
*- في أي يوم ولد النبي (ص)؟*
*1) في يوم الخميس*
*2) يوم الجمعة*
*3) يوم الأحد*
*4) يوم الأثنين*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*ولد النبي  عليه وعلى آله الصلاة والسلام*
*4) يوم الأثنين*

----------


## ملكه القلوب

ولد النبي صلى الله عليه واله وسلم 
يوم الاثنين

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
*




> *السؤال الجديد:*
> *- في أي يوم ولد النبي (ص)؟*
> *1) في يوم الخميس*
> *2) يوم الجمعة*
> *3) يوم الأحد*
> *4) يوم الأثنين*







> 





*اللهم صل ِ على محمد وآل محمد 

وعجل يارب فرجهم


كيفش حبيبة قلبي

يارب تكوني بأحسن حال

حنونه ... الجواب الإقتباس


يعطيش الله الف الف صحه وعافيه

و


وصبحها الله بالخير*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد ...*
*4**)** يوم الأثنين*

----------


## ابو طارق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*يوم  مولد الرسول صلى الله عليه وآله* 

*هو  يوم الاثنين   12  ربيع الاول  بدون اي  اختلاف عند اهل السنة* 

*و17 ربيع الاول  عند  اتباع اهل البيت عليهم السلام  يكون  يوم جمعة* 

*لذلك  انا اقول  يوم الجمعة  * 
*ولد صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم سابع عشرة ليلة من شهر ربيع الأول في عام الفيل، عند طلوع الفجر من يوم الجمعة بعد خمس وخمسين يوماً من هلاك أصحاب الفيل، وحملت به أمه في منزل عبد الله بن عبد المطلب وولدته في شعب أبي طالب في دار محمد بن يوسف في الزاوية القصوى.*
*مع كل تقدير واحترام* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ليلاس

*ولد صلى الله عليه و على آله الأطهار ..*

*في يوم الإثنين ..*

----------


## عنيده

_يوجد لدينا روايتينن .._ 

_يوم الاثنين .._ 

_و يوم الجمعه .._ 

_الروايه الاقوى يوم الجمعه .._ 

_يعطيج العافيه .._ 

_الى الامام دوماا .. ._

_موفقه لكل خير .._

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*
*صباح الخير*
*اسفة تأخرت في تصحيح المسابقة*
*فعلا في عدة روايات لليوم الذي وله فيه سيد المرسلين نبينا محمد (ص)*
*بالتالي الي كتبو الإجابة الإثنين او الجمعة تعتبر صحيحة*
*الله يعطيكم الف عافية جميعا*
*سيتم التقييم*
*تقبلوا تحياتي* 
*دمتم بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السؤال الجديد:*

*- كم مرة ذكر اسم سيدنا محمد (ص) في القرآن الكريم؟*
*1) عشر مرات*
*2) سبع مرات*
*3) اربع مرات*
*4) مرتان*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ذكر صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم* 
*3**/** 4 مرات*

----------


## 7mammah

> *السؤال الجديد:*
> 
> *- كم مرة ذكر اسم سيدنا محمد (ص) في القرآن الكريم؟*
> *1) عشر مرات*
> *2) سبع مرات*
> *3) اربع مرات*
> *4) مرتان*



*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اللهم صل ِ على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين

وعجل فرجهم  يااااكريم

حنونه 

جوابي داكو في الإقتباس

رزقنه الله واياش شفاعتهم يارب ياكريم

دمتي بكل المحبه*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*3) اربع مرات*

----------


## ابو طارق

*وما محمد الا رسول قد خلت من قبله الرسل افان مات او قتل انقلبتم على اعقابكم ومن ينقلب على عقبيه فلن يضر الله شيئا وسيجزي الله الشاكرين* 
*سورة آل عمران** - - آية 144* 

*ما كان محمد ابا احد من رجالكم ولكن رسول الله وخاتم النبيين وكان الله بكل شيء عليما* 

*سورة الأحزاب** - - آية 40* 

*والذين امنوا وعملوا الصالحات وامنوا بما نزل على محمد وهو الحق من ربهم كفر عنهم سيئاتهم واصلح بالهم* 
*سورة محمد** - - آية 2* 

*محمد رسول الله والذين معه اشداء على الكفار رحماء بينهم تراهم ركعا سجدا يبتغون فضلا من الله ورضوانا سيماهم في وجوههم من اثر السجود ذلك مثلهم في التوراة ومثلهم في الانجيل كزرع اخرج شطاه فازره فاستغلظ فاستوى على سوقه يعجب الزراع ليغيظ بهم الكفار وعد الله الذين امنوا وعملوا الصالحات منهم مغفرة واجرا عظيما*  

*(4)* *سورة الفتح** - - آية 29* 

*ذكرت اربع مرات*

----------


## الياقوتةالحمراء

*3) اربع مرات*

----------


## ليلاس

* 4 مراات ..*

*اللهم صلِ على محمد و آل محمد ..*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *ذكر صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم* 
> *3**/** 4 مرات*







> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
> *اللهم صل ِ على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين* 
> *وعجل فرجهم يااااكريم* 
> *حنونه*  
> *جوابي داكو في الإقتباس*
> 
> *رزقنه الله واياش شفاعتهم يارب ياكريم* 
> *دمتي بكل المحبه*







> *3) اربع مرات*







> *3) اربع مرات*







> * 4 مراات ..*
> 
> *اللهم صلِ على محمد و آل محمد ..*



*السلام عليكم*
*اجابة صحيحة لكم جميعا*
*ذكر اسم النبي محمد (ص) في القرآن الكريم 4 مرات*
*وذكر الوالد العزيز المواضع التي ذكر فيها**وما محمد الا رسول قد خلت من قبله الرسل افان مات او قتل انقلبتم على اعقابكم ومن ينقلب على عقبيه فلن يضر الله شيئا وسيجزي الله الشاكرين


سورة آل عمران - - آية 144



ما كان محمد ابا احد من رجالكم ولكن رسول الله وخاتم النبيين وكان الله بكل شيء عليما 



سورة الأحزاب - - آية 40



والذين امنوا وعملوا الصالحات وامنوا بما نزل على محمد وهو الحق من ربهم كفر عنهم سيئاتهم واصلح بالهم


سورة محمد - - آية 2



محمد رسول الله والذين معه اشداء على الكفار رحماء بينهم تراهم ركعا سجدا يبتغون فضلا من الله ورضوانا سيماهم في وجوههم من اثر السجود ذلك مثلهم في التوراة ومثلهم في الانجيل كزرع اخرج شطاه فازره فاستغلظ فاستوى على سوقه يعجب الزراع ليغيظ بهم الكفار وعد الله الذين امنوا وعملوا الصالحات منهم مغفرة واجرا عظيما 



(4) سورة الفتح - - آية 29



ذكرت اربع مرات

* 

*ربي يعطكيم الف عافية جميعا*
*وتم التقييم*
*تقبلوا تحياتي*
*دمتم بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السؤال الجديد:*


*- في أي سنة ولد الإمام الحسن العسكري عليه السلام ؟*
*1) سنة 223 هـ*
*2) سنة 232 هـ*
*3) سنة 260 هـ*

*4) سنة 265 هـ*

*بالتوفيق لكم جميعا*
*دمتم بخير*

----------


## ابو طارق

*8 ربيع الثاني**232هـ*

----------


## 7mammah

> *السؤال الجديد:*
> 
> 
> *- في أي سنة ولد الإمام الحسن العسكري عليه السلام ؟*
> *1) سنة 223 هـ*
> *2) سنة 232 هـ*
> *3) سنة 260 هـ*
> 
> *4) سنة 265 هـ*
> ...



*
مساش الله بالخير حنونوه

جوابي

داكو بالاقتباس


دمتي بعز حبيبة قلبي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ولد الامام عليه السلام 2) سنة 232 هـ*
*وكل عام وانتم بخير*

----------


## ليلاس

*سنة 232 هـ ..~*

*تسلمي غنااتي ع المجهوود ..*

*يعطيك العافية ..*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*
*صباح الخير*
*الإجابة صحيح للجميع*
*ولد الأمام الحسن العسكري عليه السلام في سنة 232 هـ*
*ربي يعطيكم الف عافية*
*وسيتم تقييم الجميع*
*تقبلوا تحياتي*
*دمتم بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السؤال الجديد:*


*- كم مرة ذكرت مصر في القرآن الكريم؟*
*1) ثلاث مرات*
*2) اربع مرات*
*3) خمس مرات* 
*4) ست مرات* 
*بالتوفيق لكم جميعا*

*دمتم بخير*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

ذكرت مصر في القران الكريم خمس مرات ..

{اهبطوا مصراً فإنَّ لكم مَّا سألتم} (البقرة :61) .
{وأوحينا إلى موسى وأخيه أن تبوَّءا لقومكما بمصر بيوتاً} (يونس:87).
{وقال الذي اشتراهُ من مصر} (يوسف:21) .
{ادخلوا مصر إن شاء الله آمنين} (يوسف :99) .
{ادخلوا مصرَ إن شاء الله آمنين} (الزخرف:51) .

----------

صفآء الروح (04-14-2010)

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*






> *السؤال الجديد:*







> *- كم مرة ذكرت مصر في القرآن الكريم؟*
> *1) ثلاث مرات*
> *2) اربع مرات*
> *3) خمس مرات* 
> *4) ست مرات* 
> *بالتوفيق لكم جميعا*
> 
> *دمتم بخير*






*حياش الله حنونه

جوابي بالإقتباس

وإن شاء الله صح

ينطيش الله العافيه وعساش على القوه


و


وصبحها الله بالخير*

----------

صفآء الروح (04-14-2010)

----------


## ابو طارق

*خمس  مرات* 

*وقال الذي اشتراه من مصر لامراته اكرمي مثواه عسى ان ينفعنا او نتخذه ولدا وكذلك مكنا ليوسف في الارض ولنعلمه من تاويل الاحاديث والله غالب على امره ولكن اكثر الناس لا يعلمون* 

*سورة يوسف** - آية 21*


*فلما دخلوا على يوسف اوى اليه ابويه وقال ادخلوا مصر ان شاء الله امنين*

*سورة يوسف** - آية 99*



*ونادى فرعون في قومه قال يا قوم اليس لي ملك مصر وهذه الانهار تجري من تحتي افلا تبصرون*

*سورة الزخرف** - آية 51*

*واوحينا الى موسى واخيه ان تبوءا لقومكما بمصربيوتا واجعلوا بيوتكم قبلة واقيموا الصلاة وبشر المؤمنين*


*سورة يونس** -  آية 87*


*واذ قلتم يا موسى لن نصبر على طعام واحد فادع لنا ربك يخرج لنا مما تنبت الارض من بقلها وقثائها وفومها وعدسها وبصلها قال اتستبدلون الذي هو ادنى بالذي هو خير اهبطوا مصرا فان لكم ما سالتم وضربت عليهم الذلة والمسكنة وباؤوا بغضب من الله ذلك بانهم كانوا يكفرون بايات الله ويقتلون النبيين بغير الحق ذلك بما عصوا وكانوا يعتدون* 


*سورة البقرة** -  آية 61*


*اعتذر عن الخطأ الغير مقصود*

*مع كامل تقديري ابنتي* 

*ابو طارق*

----------

صفآء الروح (04-14-2010)

----------


## صفآء الروح

> ذكرت مصر في القران الكريم خمس مرات ..
> 
> {اهبطوا مصراً فإنَّ لكم مَّا سألتم} (البقرة :61) .
> {وأوحينا إلى موسى وأخيه أن تبوَّءا لقومكما بمصر بيوتاً} (يونس:87).
> {وقال الذي اشتراهُ من مصر} (يوسف:21) .
> {ادخلوا مصر إن شاء الله آمنين} (يوسف :99) .
> {ادخلوا مصرَ إن شاء الله آمنين} (الزخرف:51) .



*هلا شذوي غناتي*
*شخبارش غناتي*
*ومبروك الخطوبة قمر*
*والله يتتم لش على خير يارب*
*واجابتك للسؤال صحيحة*
*ربي يعطيش الف عافية*
*وسيتم التقييم*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *حياش الله حنونه
> 
> جوابي بالإقتباس
> ...



*هلا حبيبة قلبي القمر*
*جوابش صح كمان*
*ربي يعطيش الف عافية*
*وربي ما يحرمني منك يارب*
*سيتم التقييم*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------

شذى الزهراء (04-14-2010)

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *خمس مرات* 
> 
> *وقال الذي اشتراه من مصر لامراته اكرمي مثواه عسى ان ينفعنا او نتخذه ولدا وكذلك مكنا ليوسف في الارض ولنعلمه من تاويل الاحاديث والله غالب على امره ولكن اكثر الناس لا يعلمون* 
> 
> *سورة يوسف** - آية 21*
> 
> 
> *فلما دخلوا على يوسف اوى اليه ابويه وقال ادخلوا مصر ان شاء الله امنين*
> 
> ...



*اهلا والدي العزيز*
*اجابتك صحيحة*
*ربي يعطيك الف عافية*
*وسيتم التقييم*
*تقبل تحياتي*
*دمت بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السؤال الجديد:*

*- كم مرة ذكرت الجنة في القرآن الكريم؟*
*1) 55 مرة*
*2) 66 مرة*
*3) 77 مرة*

*4) 88 مرة*

----------

7mammah (04-14-2010), 

نسيم الذكريات (04-14-2010), 

الياقوتةالحمراء (04-14-2010), 

ابو طارق (04-14-2010)

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

صباح الخير نهووض يعطيش العااافية
على هيك أسئلة مفيدة وعساش ع القوة ..


ذكرت الجنة في القرآن الكريم 66 مرة ..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*السلام عليكم ..*
*اهلا نهوض ..*
*اجابتي 66 مره ..،*
*الله يعطيكِ الف عافيه غناتي ..*
*ولاعدم منكِ يارب..*

----------


## ليلاس

*هلا حبوبـهـ ..*

*66مرة ..}*

*يعطيـكـ العاافية ..~*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ذكرت كلمة الجنة في القران الكريم (66) مرة .
*

----------


## الياقوتةالحمراء

*السؤال الجديد:*



*- كم مرة ذكرت الجنة في القرآن الكريم؟*
*1) 55 مرة*
*2) 66 مرة*
*3) 77 مرة*

الجواب هو 66 مرة

تسلمي أختي نهضة إحساس

----------


## 7mammah

> *السؤال الجديد:*







> *- كم مرة ذكرت الجنة في القرآن الكريم؟*
> *1) 55 مرة*
> *2) 66 مرة*
> *3) 77 مرة*
> 
> *4) 88 مرة*





*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

هالمره مساش الله بالخير حنونه

الجهاز توه واصل فرمتناه

اتاريه الفورمات مابياخد الا يوم 

وماصدقت طوالي شبكت ودشيت مع انه مو وقت مناسب

إن شاء الله تكوني ابخير

الله يعطيش العافيه

وعساش على القوه

جوابي بالإقتباس

كل محبتي*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> صباح الخير نهووض يعطيش العااافية
> على هيك أسئلة مفيدة وعساش ع القوة .. 
> 
> 
> ذكرت الجنة في القرآن الكريم 66 مرة ..



*صباح الخيرات نسيم غناتي*
*اجابش صحيحة*
*ربي يسلمش ويعافيش يارب*
*وسيتم التقييم*
*ومتباركة بالمولد*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *السلام عليكم ..*
> *اهلا نهوض ..*
> *اجابتي 66 مره ..،*
> *الله يعطيكِ الف عافيه غناتي ..*
> *ولاعدم منكِ يارب..*



*وعليكم السلام والرحمة*
*ياهلا وغلا شذوي غناتي*
*اجاش صحيحة قمر*
*ربي يعطيش الف عافية*
*وربي يسعدش دنيا واخرة*
*ومتباركة بالمولد وكل عام وانتي بخير*
*سيتم التقييم*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *هلا حبوبـهـ ..*
> 
> *66مرة ..}*
> 
> *يعطيـكـ العاافية ..~*



*ياهلا ليلاس غناتي*
*اجابتش صحيحة*
*وسيتم التقييم*
*ربي يعطيش الف عافية*
*وكل عام وانتي بخير*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *ذكرت كلمة الجنة في القران الكريم (66) مرة .
> *



*اجابتك صحيحة والدي العزيز*
*ربي يعطيك الف عافية*
*وكل عام وانت بخير*
*تقبل تحياتي*
*دمت بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *السؤال الجديد:*
> 
> 
> 
> *- كم مرة ذكرت الجنة في القرآن الكريم؟*
> *1) 55 مرة*
> *2) 66 مرة*
> *3) 77 مرة*
> 
> ...



*ياهلا الياقوتة غناتي*
*اجابتش صحيحة*
*وسيتم التقييم*
*ربي يعطيش الف عافية*
*ومتباركة بالمولد*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> هالمره مساش الله بالخير حنونه
> 
> الجهاز توه واصل فرمتناه
> 
> اتاريه الفورمات مابياخد الا يوم 
> 
> وماصدقت طوالي شبكت ودشيت مع انه مو وقت مناسب
> ...



*ياهلا وغلا انونة حبيبتي*
*وصبحش ربي بالخير والسرور غلاتي*
*اي الفورمات ما ياخذ وقت*
*واذا بتفرمتي جهازش لو تبي اي شي فيه جيبيه الي*
*ترى اني عندي خبرة اشويه وفرمت جهازي كم مرة*
*يبغى الي اشوف مسابقة تخص الكمبيوتر ونزلها*
*عاد شوفي متى بفكر فيها يومي سنة*
*كني طلعت برة الموضوع هههههههه*
*وبالنسبة لجوابك صح*
*ربي يعطيش الف عافية*
*وسيتم التقييم*
*ربي يعطيش الف عافية*
*وكل عام وانتي بخير* 
*وايامش سعيدة*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بود*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السؤال الجديد:*



*- في أي عاو ولدت السيدة زينب سلام الله عليها؟*
*1) سنة 2 للهجرة*
*2) سنة 3** للهجر**ة*
*3) سنة 4 للهجرة*
*4) سنة 5 للهجرة*

*وكل عام وانتو بخير*
*ومتباركين بمولد الحوراء زينب (ع)*

----------

7mammah (04-19-2010), 

الياقوتةالحمراء (04-19-2010), 

ابو طارق (04-19-2010)

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*





> *السؤال الجديد:*
> 
> 
> 
> *- في أي عاو ولدت السيدة زينب سلام الله عليها؟*
> *1) سنة 2 للهجرة*
> *2) سنة 3** للهجر**ة*
> *3) سنة 4 للهجرة*
> *4) سنة 5 للهجرة*
> ...



*
اللهم صل ِ على محمد وآل محمد عجل فرجهم يااااكريم
صبحش ربي بالنور حبيبة قلبي ومتباركه

وجوابي بالإقتباس

ينطيش الله العافيه

دمتي بكل محبه*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم*
*كل عام وانتم بالف خير*
*ومتباركين ميلاد العقيلة عليها السلام*
*الاجابه /*

*4**)**سنة 5 للهجرة*

*الله يعطيكِ العافيه غناتي*
*دمتي بسعاده*

----------


## ابو طارق

> *السؤال الجديد:*
> 
> 
> 
> *- في أي عاو ولدت السيدة زينب سلام الله عليها؟*
> *1) سنة 2 للهجرة*
> *2) سنة 3** للهجر**ة*
> *3) سنة 4 للهجرة*
> *4) سنة 5 للهجرة* 
> ...



 
*متباركين بمولد الحوراء زينب (ع)*

*امس كنت بزيارة سيدتي زينب عليها السلام والسيدة رقية عليها السلام* 

*والسيدة المنسية  سكينة بنت علي بن ابي طالب عليها السلام* 

*وجوابي في الاقتباس* 

*وساقدم بحث خاص ان شاء الله عن السيدة سكينة بنت علي بن ابي طالب  عليهما السلام* 

*في المنتدى الاسلامي* 

*مع كامل تقديري* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ليلاس

*سنة 5 هجرية ..~*

*متباكرين بــ مولد الحوراء ..~*

----------


## الياقوتةالحمراء

*السؤال الجديد:



- في أي عاو ولدت السيدة زينب سلام الله عليها؟*
*1) سنة 2 للهجرة*
*2) سنة 3** للهجر**ة*
*3) سنة 4 للهجرة*
*4) سنة 5 للهجرة*

الجواب هو سنة 5 للهجرة 
ومتباركين الليلة بمولد السيدة زينب عليها السلام 
يعطيك الله العافية أختي نهضة إحساس على هذه المسابقات المفيدة

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> *
> اللهم صل ِ على محمد وآل محمد عجل فرجهم يااااكريم
> صبحش ربي بالنور حبيبة قلبي ومتباركه
> 
> وجوابي بالإقتباس
> 
> ...



*هلا انونة حبيبتي*
*صبحش ربي بالخير والسرور والرضا*
*وجوابك صحيح*
*ربي يعطيش الف عافية*
*تم التقييم*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بسعادة*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم*
> *كل عام وانتم بالف خير*
> *ومتباركين ميلاد العقيلة عليها السلام*
> *الاجابه /*
> 
> *4**)**سنة 5 للهجرة*
> 
> *الله يعطيكِ العافيه غناتي*
> *دمتي بسعاده*



*هلا شذوي غناتي*
*كل عام وانتي بخير يارب*
*جوابك صح غناتي*
*تم التقييم*
*ربي يعطيش الف عافية* 
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *متباركين بمولد الحوراء زينب (ع)*
> 
> *امس كنت بزيارة سيدتي زينب عليها السلام والسيدة رقية عليها السلام* 
> 
> *والسيدة المنسية سكينة بنت علي بن ابي طالب عليها السلام* 
> 
> *وجوابي في الاقتباس* 
> 
> *وساقدم بحث خاص ان شاء الله عن السيدة سكينة بنت علي بن ابي طالب عليهما السلام* 
> ...



*كل عام وانت بخير والدي*
*اجابتك صحيحة*
*ربي يعطيك الف عافية*
*تم التقييم*
*تقبل تحياتي*
*دمت بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *سنة 5 هجرية ..~*
> 
> *متباكرين بــ مولد الحوراء ..~*



*اجابة صحيحة ليلاس غناتي*
*ربي يعطيش العافية*
*تم التقييم*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *السؤال الجديد:
> 
> 
> 
> - في أي عاو ولدت السيدة زينب سلام الله عليها؟*
> *1) سنة 2 للهجرة*
> *2) سنة 3** للهجر**ة*
> *3) سنة 4 للهجرة*
> *4) سنة 5 للهجرة*
> ...



*اجابة صحيحة ياقوتة غناتي*
*ربي يعطيش العافية*
*وربي يسعد لك كل ايامك*
*تم التقييم*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*

*السؤال الجديد:*
*
- كم مرة ذكر بني آدم في القرآن الكريم؟؟*
*1) 5 مرات*
*2) 6 مرات*
*3) 7 مرات* 
*4) 8 مرات*

*تحياتي لكم*
*دمتم بخير*

----------

7mammah (04-21-2010)

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*





> *السلام عليكم*
> 
> *السؤال الجديد:*
> 
> *- كم مرة ذكر بني آدم في القرآن الكريم؟؟*
> *1) 5 مرات*
> *2) 6 مرات*
> *3) 7 مرات* 
> *4) 8 مرات*
> ...



*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته* 

*حي الله حنونه

قواش الله أختي الحبيبه 

وتسلم أياديش الحلوين

وإجابتي بالإقـــتـبـاس

مع أحررر تحياتي






و




وصبحها الله بالخير*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اهلا نهضه ..*
*يعطيكِ العافيه غلا..*
*الاجابه /*
*6 مرات*

*ماننحرم عطااءك*
*موفقه لكل خير*

----------


## ابو طارق

*انا عندي الجواب هو* 
*7  مرات*  
*((1))*
يا بني ادم قد انزلنا عليكم لباسا يواري سواتكم وريشا ولباس التقوى ذلك خير ذلك من ايات الله لعلهم يذكرون 

*((2))*
يا بني ادم لا يفتننكم الشيطان كما اخرج ابويكم من الجنة ينزع عنهما لباسهما ليريهما سواتهما انه يراكم هو وقبيله من حيث لا ترونهم انا جعلنا الشياطين اولياء للذين لا يؤمنون 

*((3))*
يا بني ادم خذوا زينتكم عند كل مسجد وكلوا واشربوا ولا تسرفوا انه لا يحب المسرفين 

*((4))*
يا بني ادم اما ياتينكم رسل منكم يقصون عليكم اياتي فمن اتقى واصلح فلا خوف عليهم ولا هم يحزنون 

*((5))*
واذ اخذ ربك من بني ادم من ظهورهم ذريتهم واشهدهم على انفسهم الست بربكم قالوا بلى شهدنا ان تقولوا يوم القيامة انا كنا عن هذا غافلين 

*((6))*
ولقد كرمنا بني ادم وحملناهم في البر والبحر ورزقناهم من الطيبات وفضلناهم على كثير ممن خلقنا تفضيلا 

*((7))*
الم اعهد اليكم يا بني ادم ان لا تعبدوا الشيطان انه لكم عدو مبين 


*ارجوا ان اكون على خطأ * 

*مع كل تقدير* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> 
> *وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته* 
> 
> *حي الله حنونه
> 
> قواش الله أختي الحبيبه 
> ...



*وعليكم السلام والرحمة*
*ياهلا انونتي حبيبة قلبي* 
*ربي يعطيش الف عافية*
*اجابتك صحيحة غناتي على اغلب الأحصائيات الموجودة*
*ربي يسعدش ووفقش وين ما تكوني*
*تم التقييم*
*ما انحرم منك يارب*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *اهلا نهضه ..*
> *يعطيكِ العافيه غلا..*
> *الاجابه /*
> *6 مرات*
> 
> *ماننحرم عطااءك*
> *موفقه لكل خير*



*م*
*ياهلا شذوي قمر*
*الله يعافيش يارب*
*ونفس الشي اجابتك صحيحة على الإحصائيات الموجودة*
*تم التقييم*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *انا عندي الجواب هو* 
> *7 مرات* 
> 
> *((1))*
> يا بني ادم قد انزلنا عليكم لباسا يواري سواتكم وريشا ولباس التقوى ذلك خير ذلك من ايات الله لعلهم يذكرون 
> 
> *((2))*
> يا بني ادم لا يفتننكم الشيطان كما اخرج ابويكم من الجنة ينزع عنهما لباسهما ليريهما سواتهما انه يراكم هو وقبيله من حيث لا ترونهم انا جعلنا الشياطين اولياء للذين لا يؤمنون 
> 
> ...



*اهلا والدي العزيز*
*ما شاء الله*
*دائما تبدع وتأتينا بجواب مميز عن الجميع*
*فعلا كلامك صحيح*
*بالبحث في القرآن الكريم يتوضح لنا ان عدد الآيات المذكور فيها بني آدم هي سبع آيات*
*وهي ما تفضل بها والدي الغالي*
*مع ان المذكور في الإحصائيات هي 6 فقط*
*ربي يعطيك الف عافية*
*وسيتم التقييم × 2*
*تقبل تحياتي*
*دمت بحفظ الباري*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*
*وصبحكم ربي بالخير

السؤال الجديد:*
*
- كم كان عمر سيدتنا فاطمة الزهراء سلام الله عليها عندما توفيت ؟؟*
*1) 18 سنة*
*2) 20 سنة*
*3) 22 سنة*
*4) 24 سنة*

*تحياتي لكم*
*ومأجورين بإستشهاد سيدة النساء فاطمة الزهراء (ع)*
*ولعن الله ظالميها*
*دمتم بخير*

----------

ابو طارق (04-27-2010)

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

وعليكم السلام والرحمة والبركة 
صباااح النور والسرور نهووض غاليتي ..


كان عمر السيدة فاطمة عليها السلام عندما توفيت  18 سنة 
مأجورين ومثابين ولعن الله ظالميها وغاصبيها حقها ..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم*
*سلام الله على السيدة الزهراء المظلومة المغصوب حقها*
*عمرها عند استشهادها عليها السلام*
*18 سنة ..*

*نهووض ،،*
*رزقنا الله وإياكم في الدنيا زيارتها وفي الآخرة شفاعتها*
*مقضيه حوائجكِ بحقها سلام الله عليها*

----------


## ابو طارق

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل بيته الطيبين الطاهرين
السلام عليكِ ايتها الزكيه الطاهره ام ابيها فاطمة الزهراء التي ازهرة الدنيا بضيائها



*عن الإمام محمد بن عليّ الباقر (عليه السلام):*

* وتوفيت ولها ثمانية عشرة سنة وخمسة وسبعون يوماً.*
*وروى الكليني هذا القول في الكافي.*

*يعطيكي العافية  ابنتي* 

*نهضة احساس* 

*مع كل التقدير* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ليلاس

*كان عمرهـا عند إستشهادها سلام الله علييها ..*

*18 سنة ..*

*مأجورة و مثابة غاليتي ..*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*
*اجابات صحيحه جميعها*
*توفيت سيده نساء العالمين ولها من العمر 18 عاماً*
*ربي يعطيكم الف عافية*
*وتم التقييم للجميع*
*تقبلو خالص تحياتي*
*دمتم بحفظ الرحمن*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم
**وصبحكم ربي بالخير
السؤال الجديد:**
- كم مره تهز الذبابه جناحيها في الثانيه؟؟*
*1) 230 مره*
*2) 300 مره*
*3) 320 مره*
*4) 200 مره*

*تحياتي لكم*
*دمتم بخير*

----------

نسيم الذكريات (05-02-2010)

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

صباح الخير والسرور عزيزتي نهوووض

أختار 320 مرة ..

جهوود مباركة وعساش ع القوة موفقة 
لكل خير ..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مرحبا صفااء .*
*اختار* 
*3/ 320 مره ..*

*الله يعطيكِ العاافيه غلآ*
*دمتي بوود*

----------


## ابو طارق

*320  مرة*

----------


## مكسورة خاطر

320 مرة

----------


## ليلاس

*هلا صفــآء غناتي ..*

*{320 }مرة ..~*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*
*جميع اجاباتكم صحيحه*
*ربي يعطيكم الف عافية*
*وتم تقييم الجميع*
*خالص شكري لكم*
*دمتم بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*

*السؤال الجديد:*
*- كم عدد ارجل الفراشه؟؟*
*1) رجلين*
*2) 4 ارجل*
*3) 6 ارجل*
*4) 8 ارجل*

*تحياتي لكم*
*دمتم بخير*

----------

ابو طارق (05-05-2010)

----------


## ابو طارق

*6 أرجل*

----------

صفآء الروح (05-08-2010)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

4 ارجل

----------

صفآء الروح (05-08-2010)

----------


## ليلاس

*أتـــــوقع .: {6} أرجـــل ..*

----------

صفآء الروح (05-08-2010)

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*
*الإجابه الصحيحة هي 6 ارجل*
*تم التقييم للأجابات الصحيحة وحظ اوفر للبقيه*
*ربي يعطيكم الف عافية*
*تقبلوا تحياتي*
*دمتم بخير*

----------

ابو طارق (05-09-2010)

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم

السؤال الجديد:*
*- كم مره ورد ذكر الإنجيل في القرآن الكريم؟؟*
*1) 9 مرات*
*2) 10 مرات*
*3) 11 مره*
*4) 12 مره*

*تحياتي لكم*
*دمتم بخير*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله ..*
*الاجابه هي /*

*4) 12 مره*


*الله يعطيكِ العافيه نهوض*
*دمتي بسلام*

----------

صفآء الروح (05-12-2010)

----------


## ليلاس

*ـالسسلام عليكم ..*

*12 مررة ...~*

----------

صفآء الروح (05-12-2010)

----------


## ابو طارق

الاجابة الصحيحة 

12 مرة

----------

صفآء الروح (05-12-2010)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ذكر الأنجيل 12 مره

----------

صفآء الروح (05-12-2010)

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*
*اجابه صحيحه للجميع*
*ورد ذكر الأنجيل 12 مره*
*ربي يعطيكم الف عافيه جميعا*
*سيتم التقييم للجميع*
*تقبلوا تحياتي*
*دمتم بحفظ الباري*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم

السؤال الجديد:
- كم مره ورد ذكر اسم ايمن السماء (جبرائيل) في القرآن الكريم ؟؟*
*1) مرتان*
*2) 3 مرات*
*3) 4 مرات*
*4) 5 مرات*

*بالتوفيق لكم جميعا*
*دمتم بحفظ الرحمن*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

عليكم السلام ورحمة الله .
اخباركِ عزيزتي ،،

ثلاث مرات
(قل من كان عدوا لجبريل فانه نزله على قلبك  باذن الله مصدقا لما بين يديه وهدى وبشرى للمؤمنين ) سورة البقرة - آية 97
(من  كان عدوا لله وملائكته ورسله وجبريل وميكال فان الله عدو للكافرين) سورة البقرة -  آية 98
(ان تتوبا الى الله فقد صغت قلوبكما وان تظاهرا عليه فان الله هو مولاه  وجبريل وصالح المؤمنين والملائكة بعد ذلك ظهير) سورة التحريم - آية 4

----------

صفآء الروح (05-17-2010)

----------


## ليلاس

*3 { مرات ..*

----------

صفآء الروح (05-17-2010)

----------


## ابو طارق

ثلاث  مرات

----------

صفآء الروح (05-17-2010)

----------


## صفآء الروح

> عليكم السلام ورحمة الله .
> اخباركِ عزيزتي ،،
> 
> ثلاث مرات
> (قل من كان عدوا لجبريل فانه نزله على قلبك باذن الله مصدقا لما بين يديه وهدى وبشرى للمؤمنين ) سورة البقرة - آية 97
> (من كان عدوا لله وملائكته ورسله وجبريل وميكال فان الله عدو للكافرين) سورة البقرة - آية 98
> (ان تتوبا الى الله فقد صغت قلوبكما وان تظاهرا عليه فان الله هو مولاه وجبريل وصالح المؤمنين والملائكة بعد ذلك ظهير) سورة التحريم - آية 4



 *وعليكم السلام والرحمه*
*ياهلا شذوي بخير دامك بخير*




> *3 { مرات ..*








> ثلاث مرات



*جميع الإجابات صحيحة ربي يعطيكم الف عافية*
*تقبلوا تحياتي*
*دمتم بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم

السؤال الجديد:
- كم مره ورد ذكر الناس في القرآن الكريم ؟؟
1) 230 مره*
*2) 240 مره*
*3) 250 مره*
*4) 260 مره*

*بالتوفيق لكم جميعا*
*دمتم بحفظ الرحمن*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> *السلام عليكم*
> 
> *السؤال الجديد:*
> *- كم مره ورد ذكر الناس في القرآن الكريم ؟؟*
> *1) 230 مره*
> *2) 240 مره*
> *3) 250 مره*
> *4) 260 مره*
> 
> ...



 


*وعليكم السلام والرحمه ..*
*الاجابه 2..*
*الله يعطيكِ الف عاافيه خيتوو..*
*دمتي بحمى الرحمن..*

----------


## ليلاس

*240 مررة ..*

----------


## عنيده

240 مرهـــ ..

----------


## ابو طارق

> *السلام عليكم*
> 
> *السؤال الجديد:*
> *- كم مره ورد ذكر الناس في القرآن الكريم ؟؟*
> *1) 230 مره*
> *2) 240 مره*
> *3) 250 مره*
> *4) 260 مره*
> 
> ...



 

*يعطيكي العافية  ابنتي * 

*صفاء الروح* 

*جوابي  في  الاقتباس* 

*مع كل  تقدير* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*اجابة صحيحة لكم جيمعا*
*ربي يعطيكم الف عافية*
*وربي ما يحرمني من مشاركتكم ابد*
*وسيتم التقييم*
*تقبلوا تحياتي*
*دمتم بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*- متى ولدت الزهراء عليها السلام؟؟*
*- بعد المبعث بسنتان*
*- بعد المبعث بثلاث سنوات*
*- بعد المبعث بأربع سنوات*
*- بعد المبعث بخمس سنوات*

----------


## عنيده

*- بعد المبعث بثلاث سنوات*

----------

صفآء الروح (06-15-2010)

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

صباح الخير والسرور غاليتي صفاء
دوووم تكوني على القوة موفقة لكل خير يارب 
بحق الزهراء عليها السلام ..

جوابي بعد المبعث بخمس سنوات

----------

صفآء الروح (06-15-2010)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ..*
*جوابي /*
*2/ بعد المبعث (الاسراء والمعراج) بثلاث سنين ..* 
*وبعد بعثة النبي صلى الله عليه وآله ورسالته للناس بخمس سنين ..*

*وكل عام وانتي بالف خير* 
*ومتباركة بالمولد ولو متأخره شوي ..*
*الله يعطيكِ العافيه ..*
*دمتي بوود..*

----------

صفآء الروح (06-15-2010)

----------


## ليلاس

*بعد المبعث بــ ثلآث سنوآت ..*

----------

صفآء الروح (06-15-2010)

----------


## ابو طارق

*ـ في الكافي* 

*عبد الله بن جعفر، وسعد بن عبد الله جميعاً، عن إبراهيم بن مهزيار، عن أخيه علي بن مهزيار، عن الحسن بن محبوب، عن هشام بن سالم، عن حبيب السجستاني قال: سمعت أبا جعفر(عليه السلام) يقول: ولدت فاطمة بنت محمد (صلى الله عليه وآله) بعد مبعث رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله)*

* بخمس سنين؛*
*وتوفيت ولها ثماني شعرة سنة وخمسة وسبعون يوما**(10)**.*


*ومن المعروف ان كتاب ( الكافي ** للكليني رضوان الله عليه )* 

*هو من الكتب الاساسية التي يعتمد عليها في المذهب الاثنى عشري*

----------

صفآء الروح (06-15-2010)

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*
*الإجابة الصحيحة هي*
*ولدت السيدة فاطمة الزهراء بعد مبعث النبي بخمس سنوات*
*سوف يتم تقييم الأجابات الصحيحة*
*ربي يعطيكم الف عافية جميعاً*
*تقبلوا تحياتي*
*دمتم بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*
*السؤال الجديد:*
*- كم كان عمر الإمام الهادي عليه السلام عندما تسلم الإمامه ؟؟*
*1) خمس سنوات*
*2) ست سنوات*
*3) سبع سنوات*
*4) ثمان سنوات*

*بالتوفيق للجميع يارب*
*دمتم بحفظ الباري*

----------

ابو طارق (06-15-2010)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم*
*سلام الله على إمامنا علي الهادي ... رزقنا الله وإياكم في الدنيا زيارته وفي الاخرة شفاعته*

*جوابي هو/*

* 2)**ست سنوات*


*وكل عام وانتي بالف خير غناتي*
*ربي يجعله مولد سعيد علينا وعليكم يارب*
*موفقه لكل خير*
*دمتي بود*

----------


## ابو طارق

تسلّم الإمام الهادي (ع) شؤون الإمامة فعلياً في عام 220ه وله من العمر 

حوالى ست سنوات.

سلام الله عليه 

يوم مولده  2_رجب 

ويوم استشهاده  3_ رجب 

وكل عام وانتم بخير

----------


## ليلاس

*2_ ست سنوآت ..*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ست سنوات

----------


## ليلاس

*ننتظر ..!!*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*اعتذر على التأخير*
*وان شاء الله لي عودة*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*جميع الأجابات كانت صحيحة*
*وتم تقييم*
*الجميع*
*ربي يوفقكم وما يحرمني منك*
*خالص تحياتي*
*دمتم بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم
السؤال الجديد:*
*- كم تبلغ كمية دم الإنسان البالغ العادي؟؟*
*1) 4 لترات*
*2) 8 لترات*
*3) 6 لترات*
*4) 5 لترات*

*بالتوفيق للجميع يارب*
*دمتم بووود*

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

يعطيش العااافية أبلة صفاء وعسااش ع القوة
من زمان ما أتحفتينا بأسألة حلوة ..

جوابي 6 لترات إن شاء الله يكون صح ..

دمتِ بألف خير ..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*صبااح الورد..*
*ياهلا صفااء ..*
*وحشتناا هالمسابقه مررره ..*
*أجابتي /*

*3)* *6 لترات*

*الله يعطيكِ الف عاافيه*
*دمتي بوود*

----------


## ليلاس

*السلآم عليكم ..*

*" 6" لترآت ..*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> يعطيش العااافية أبلة صفاء وعسااش ع القوة
> من زمان ما أتحفتينا بأسألة حلوة ..
> 
> جوابي 6 لترات إن شاء الله يكون صح ..
> 
> دمتِ بألف خير ..



*يا هلا وغلا غناتي نسومة*
*ويشنسوي انشغالات*
*بس ان شاء الله اني وياكم من يوم ورايح*
*واجابتش صحيحة*
*ربي يعطيش الف عافية*
*تم التقييم*
*خالص تحياتي*
*دمتي بوود*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *صبااح الورد..*
> *ياهلا صفااء ..*
> *وحشتناا هالمسابقه مررره ..*
> *أجابتي /*
> 
> *3)* *6 لترات*
> 
> *الله يعطيكِ الف عاافيه*
> *دمتي بوود*



*يا صباح الخيرات*
*وياهلا فيش زود غناتي*
*ان شاء الله ما نقطعها مرة ثانية عنكم*
*واجابتك صح*
*ربي يعطيش الف عافية*
*خالص تحياتي*
*دمتي بوود*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *السلآم عليكم ..*
> 
> *" 6" لترآت ..*



*وعليكم السلام والرحمة*
*اجابة صحيحة*
*ربي يعطيش العافية*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بوود*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السؤال الجديد:
- متى يعتبر الحصان مسناً؟؟*
*1) عند سن الخامسة*
*2) عند سن السادسة*
*3) عند سن السابعة*
*4) عند سن الثامنة*

*بالتوفيق للجميع يارب*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مرحبآا ..*
*الاجابه هي عند سن السابعه  ..*
*الله يعطيكِ العافيه عزيزتي..*
*دمتي بوود..*

----------

صفآء الروح (12-26-2010)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

3) عند سن السابعة

----------

صفآء الروح (12-26-2010)

----------


## ليلاس

*عند سن السآبعة ..*

----------

صفآء الروح (12-26-2010)

----------


## إبتسام السهم

*3) عند سن السابعة*

----------

صفآء الروح (12-26-2010)

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*
*عذرا على التأخير*
*اجابات صحيحة*
*سيتم التقييم جميعا*
*تحياتي لكم*
*دمتم بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السؤال الجديد:*
*- كم استغرقت رحلة الأمام الحسين (ع) من ارض الحجاز الى كربلاء؟؟*
*1)**شهر اي 30 يوماً*
*2) 27 يوماً*
*3) 24 يوماً*
*3) 28 يوماً*

*بالتوفيق للجميع يارب*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> *السؤال الجديد:*
> *- كم استغرقت رحلة الأمام الحسين (ع) من ارض الحجاز الى كربلاء؟؟*
> *1)**شهر اي 30 يوماً*
> *2) 27 يوماً*
> *3) 24 يوماً*
> *3) 28 يوماً*
> 
> *بالتوفيق للجميع يارب*



 

*السلام عليك سيدي ومولآي يا أبا عبدالله ..*
*الاجابه في الاقتبآاس ،،*

*هلآ وغلآ نهوووضهـ* 
*يعطيكِ العاآفيه غنآتي*
*مأجورة يارب*

----------

صفآء الروح (12-29-2010)

----------


## ليلاس

*24 يـــــــــــوم ..*

*يعطيك العآإفيـــــــــــــة ..]*

*موفقه بــ حق الحسين "ع" ..*

----------

صفآء الروح (12-29-2010)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

استغرقت رحلة الحسين 24 يوم

----------

صفآء الروح (12-29-2010)

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*
*جميع الإجابات صحيحة*
*استغرقت رحلة الأمام الحسين 24 يوم*
*ربي يعطيكم العافية* 
*تم التقييم*
*تقبلوا تحياتي*
*دمتم بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السؤال الجديد:*
*- كم دامت مدة امامة الإمام الحسين عليه السلام؟؟*
*1)* *خمس سنوات*
*2) 10 سنوات*
*3) 20 سنة*
*3) 25 سنة*
*بالتوفيق للجميع يارب*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> *السؤال الجديد:*
> *- كم دامت مدة امامة الإمام الحسين عليه السلام؟؟*
> *1)* *خمس سنوات*
> *2) 10 سنوات*
> *3) 20 سنة*
> *3) 25 سنة*
> *بالتوفيق للجميع يارب*



 
*هلا وغلا صفووي*
*الاجابه غناتي في الاقتباس*
*ربي يعطيكِ العافيه*
*موفقه بالحسين وآله*

----------

صفآء الروح (01-01-2011)

----------


## ليلاس

*10 سسسنوآآت ..*

----------

صفآء الروح (01-01-2011)

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*
*جميع الأجابات صحيحة*
*مدة امامة الحسين الشهيد (ع) 10 سنوات*
*تم التقييم*
*تقبلوا تحياتي*
*دمتم بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السؤال الجديد:
- في أي سنة توفي الأمام السجاد عليه السلام؟؟*
*1)* *75 هـ*
*3)85 هـ*
*3) 95 هـ*
*4) 105 هـ*
*التوفيق للجميع يارب*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> *السؤال الجديد:*
> *- في أي سنة توفي الأمام السجاد عليه السلام؟؟*
> *1)* *75 هـ*
> *3)85 هـ*
> *3) 95 هـ*
> *4) 105 هـ*
> *التوفيق للجميع يارب*



 

*هلا غناتي ..*
*اخباركِ صفاء؟*
*الاجابه في الاقتباس*
*ربي يعطيكِ العاافيه*
*ودي ..*

----------

صفآء الروح (01-02-2011)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

توفي سنة 95

----------

صفآء الروح (01-02-2011)

----------


## ليلاس

*95هـ .."~*

----------

صفآء الروح (01-02-2011)

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *هلا غناتي ..*
> *ياهلا وغلا قمر*
> *اخباركِ صفاء؟*
> *الحمدلله بخير دامك بخير*
> *اخبارك انتي عساش بخير؟*
> *الاجابه في الاقتباس*
> *اجابة صحيحة* 
> *ربي يعطيكِ العاافيه*
> *ودي ..*



*ربي يعافيش ويخليش*
*ولا يحرمني منك*
*كوني بخير دوماً*




> توفي سنة 95







> *95هـ .."~*



*جميع الأجابات صحيحة*
*ربي يعطيكم العافية*
*سيتم التقييم*
*تقبلوا تحياتي*
*دمتم بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السؤال الجديد:*
*- كم دامت مدة امامة الإمام السجاد عليه السلام؟؟*
*1)* *25 سنة*
*2) 35 سنة*
*3) 45 سنة*
*3) 55 سنة*
*بالتوفيق للجميع يارب*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*) 35 سنة
دامت امامته عليه السلام 35 سنة 
حفظك الله ورعاك اخت صفاء
*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*دامت إمامته عليه السلام*
*35 سنه*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم والرحمة*
*جميع الأجابات صحيحة*
*ربي يعطيكم الف العافية*
*سيتم التقييم لكم*
*تقبلوا تحياتي*
*دمتم بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السؤال الجديد:
- كم دامت مدة امامة الإمام الحسن الزكي عليه السلام؟؟*
*1)* *خمس سنوات*
*2) 10 سنوات*
*3) 20 سنة*
*3) 25 سنة*
*بالتوفيق للجميع يارب*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> *السؤال الجديد:*
> *- كم دامت مدة امامة الإمام الحسن الزكي عليه السلام؟؟*
> *1)* *خمس سنوات*
> *2) 10 سنوات*
> *3) 20 سنة*
> *3) 25 سنة*
> *بالتوفيق للجميع يارب*



 

*عظم الله أجورنا وأجوركم بإستشهاد الامام الزكي عليه السلام ..*
*يعطيكِ العافيه صفاء ..*
*دمتي بود..*

----------

صفآء الروح (02-07-2011)

----------


## ليلاس

*10 سسنوآت ..~*

*يعطيك العـــــــــــــــــــآإفيـة ..]*

----------

صفآء الروح (02-07-2011)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

10 سنين فقط

----------

صفآء الروح (02-07-2011)

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم* 
*اجابة صحيحة  للجميع*
*الله يعطيكم الف عافية ولا يحرمني منكم*
*سيتم التقييم*
*خالص تحياتي لكم جميعا*
*تقبلوا خالص تحياتي*
*دمتم بخير*

----------

